# Teen mom last night



## lovetaralyn

My hormones have finally gotten the best of me, I cried so much during that episode last night! I'm glad this season is getting juicier! :p


----------



## Adrienne

I'm so mad I missed it! :growlmad:


----------



## lovetaralyn

Oh it was great! I almost changed my entire opinion of Farrah until I kept watching the show just to see she's still awful most of the time. lol I understand being angry but there is no reason to be a bitch to people that help you out so much.


----------



## Bride2Be

I totally get Farrah now! That episode made me cry so hard :cry:
Her parents were being rude while she read the card, and her mom ignored her the entire time.


----------



## ShelbyLee

i think that the producers had a lot to do with her mom acting like that.. i mean shes crazy but no one would be that rude.. i dont think.


----------



## lovetaralyn

Yeah I feel the same way, plus I think she overreacted. I think Farrah gets kind of jealous when it's not all about her.


----------



## PrayinForBaby

Ok, crashing lol But I watch Teen Mom too....guilty pleasure...and yes it gave me a whole new perspective on Farrah! But I did wonder what was going on when Sophia was bathing in the sink and turned the water on and Farrah walked over from like the living room! What was the baby doing unsupervised!! lol


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

PrayinForBaby said:


> Ok, crashing lol But I watch Teen Mom too....guilty pleasure...and yes it gave me a whole new perspective on Farrah! But I did wonder what was going on when Sophia was bathing in the sink and turned the water on and Farrah walked over from like the living room! What was the baby doing unsupervised!! lol

i was thinking the same thing! she turned on the water and she was like oo did u burn yourself or something like that! and in the episode from last week when she was moving into her apartment she left her in the hall by herself went inside and closed the door!


----------



## Tanara

I understand what you guys are saying and i agree, but we didnt see what she was doing for all you know she could have walked away for a second to grab something, i know im guilty for leaving my son unattended in the tub at moments (10-12months) to grab a cloth or outfit. I think the show puts a twist on things to make it seem more dramatic then it is, but this may just me. Im not saying its okay im just saying i know i have done it.

Edit: also her mom is a complete C**t and i would never let that woman near my kid period, shes a freaking crazy woman, its like she has to make sofia see her, and that imo is what bothers farrah. Her mom acts like Sofias hers


----------



## lovetaralyn

I personally think that whole family has major issues or mtv picked them out personally to look like the crazy family and made everything way more dramatic :p


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Tanara said:


> I understand what you guys are saying and i agree, but we didnt see what she was doing for all you know she could have walked away for a second to grab something, i know im guilty for leaving my son unattended in the tub at moments (10-12months) to grab a cloth or outfit. I think the show puts a twist on things to make it seem more dramatic then it is, but this may just me. Im not saying its okay im just saying i know i have done it.
> 
> Edit: also her mom is a complete C**t and i would never let that woman near my kid period, shes a freaking crazy woman, its like she has to make sofia see her, and that imo is what bothers farrah. Her mom acts like Sofias hers

ya but the tub is a little different , it is high up. the sink has two dangers drowning and falling.


----------



## abstersmum

is this series 2 i dont think its in the uk yet :nope:


----------



## sunkissedx

aaah!!! sooo unfair you all get to see it before us in the UK :( 
xxx


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Tanara said:


> I understand what you guys are saying and i agree, but we didnt see what she was doing for all you know she could have walked away for a second to grab something, i know im guilty for leaving my son unattended in the tub at moments (10-12months) to grab a cloth or outfit. I think the show puts a twist on things to make it seem more dramatic then it is, but this may just me. Im not saying its okay im just saying i know i have done it.
> 
> Edit: also her mom is a complete C**t and i would never let that woman near my kid period, shes a freaking crazy woman, its like she has to make sofia see her, and that imo is what bothers farrah. *Her mom acts like Sofias hers*

Well she did take care of her like she was her own for a very long time. When farrah worked and went to school, her mom took care of sophia. Even when farrah was there, she wasn't giving farrah her full attention and care. She would sleep through her baby crying and her mother would come in the middle of the night to feed her.

Farrah's mom might be a little crazy sometimes, but if i had a teenager and i was not only taking care of her but her daughter as well...and she was ungrateful like farrah... I would probably be a little crazy too.

It doesn't matter how long you are gone for, even if it is a second, you don't leave your child in a hallway and close the door. That is just ridiculous and there is no excuse for that. 

And sophia was in the sink unattended while farrah was siting down across the room. I would never ever sit down while my child was unattended in the sink. I felt so bad for baby when i saw that.

Farrah's mom may be alot of things, but unloving and uncaring and irresponsible are not one of those things. I would trust her with sophia over farrah any day.


----------



## Bride2Be

> Well she did take care of her like she was her own for a very long time. When farrah worked and went to school, her mom took care of sophia. Even when farrah was there, she wasn't giving farrah her full attention and care. She would sleep through her baby crying and her mother would come in the middle of the night to feed her.
> 
> Farrah's mom might be a little crazy sometimes, but if i had a teenager and i was not only taking care of her but her daughter as well...and she was ungrateful like farrah... I would probably be a little crazy too.
> 
> It doesn't matter how long you are gone for, even if it is a second, you don't leave your child in a hallway and close the door. That is just ridiculous and there is no excuse for that.
> 
> And sophia was in the sink unattended while farrah was siting down across the room. I would never ever sit down while my child was unattended in the sink. I felt so bad for baby when i saw that.
> 
> *Farrah's mom may be alot of things, but unloving and uncaring and irresponsible are not one of those things.* I would trust her with sophia over farrah any day.

Maybe she is a good grandma, but she was a terrible mother. Farrah is really trying now, and her mom just totally is interested in Sophia and doesn't give a s*** about Farrah. Did you see those pictures of Farrah's face? That isn't what a loving, caring, and responsible person does.

And Farrah's mom allegedly threw a shirt into Sophia's face. It's not the worst thing in the world, but she should have known better. I honestly think Farrah will be able to be more of a mom to Sophia now that she's out of her mother's home.


----------



## SilasLove

sunkissedx said:


> aaah!!! sooo unfair you all get to see it before us in the UK :(
> xxx

You can watch it on mtv.com, atleast that is how I watch it because I don't get MTV.


----------



## abstersmum

you cant watch it outside the us i will just have to wait till it comes over here


----------



## SilasLove

abstersmum said:


> you cant watch it outside the us i will just have to wait till it comes over here

Oh I see, sorry. I thought something like a website would be open to anyone.

:shrug: :flower:


----------



## Tanara

DramaFreeMama said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> I understand what you guys are saying and i agree, but we didnt see what she was doing for all you know she could have walked away for a second to grab something, i know im guilty for leaving my son unattended in the tub at moments (10-12months) to grab a cloth or outfit. I think the show puts a twist on things to make it seem more dramatic then it is, but this may just me. Im not saying its okay im just saying i know i have done it.
> 
> Edit: also her mom is a complete C**t and i would never let that woman near my kid period, shes a freaking crazy woman, its like she has to make sofia see her, and that imo is what bothers farrah. *Her mom acts like Sofias hers*
> 
> Well she did take care of her like she was her own for a very long time. When farrah worked and went to school, her mom took care of sophia. Even when farrah was there, she wasn't giving farrah her full attention and care. She would sleep through her baby crying and her mother would come in the middle of the night to feed her.
> 
> Farrah's mom might be a little crazy sometimes, but if i had a teenager and i was not only taking care of her but her daughter as well...and she was ungrateful like farrah... I would probably be a little crazy too.
> 
> It doesn't matter how long you are gone for, even if it is a second, you don't leave your child in a hallway and close the door. That is just ridiculous and there is no excuse for that.
> 
> And sophia was in the sink unattended while farrah was siting down across the room. I would never ever sit down while my child was unattended in the sink. I felt so bad for baby when i saw that.
> 
> Farrah's mom may be alot of things, but unloving and uncaring and irresponsible are not one of those things. I would trust her with sophia over farrah any day.Click to expand...

Like i said i didnt see what she was doing i was just saying in her defence i have left my son unattended to go grab a towel or what not, Farrah is definatly not the smartest person in the world, but i still think their is a thousand things that she could have done that were worse, everyone makes mistakes. I dont agree with leaving a baby in a sink im not saying that. Or in a halway, for that matter.:nope:

And my mom did alot of babysitting for me while i was in school and i didnt apriciate my mom calling my son hers and acting like she was the mom, it absoultly pissed me off. I dont really care how much you watch a child, its still not right. And i agree with Bride her mom fucking hit her like seriously i wouldnt let that woman near my child, why would i trust her near my kid when she can do that to her own kid!


----------



## SilasLove

Personally no one is going to agree on what is going on between Farrah and her family because we only see what the show wants to show us, we do not know the whole story.

Honestly if I was Farrah, and my mother did what hers did I wouldn't be civilized either. In fact, I am almost certain my mother would not see my child anymore. It is not ok to use violence in any situation. And I hate how Farrah's parents treated her at Sophia's birthday dinner. Farrah, who is Sophia's mother after all, felt it very important to get to read the birthday card to her daughter. That is something she wanted to do with her, and her parents couldn't stop for 2 seconds to honor her wishes? That is rude and disrespectful. You can tell that they do not see Farrah as a good parent, or even capable.

And everyone makes mistakes as parents, and sometimes things should be really obvious but they just are not.

Personally, I can't stand Amber and Gary half the time. Anyone else? Amber needs to get a grip, and I don't agree with them always arguing around Leah. That is not fair to her. As for Catelynn and Tyler, I am not sure what is going to happen there. And Maci may just be the one that is better off, lol.


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Bride2Be said:


> Well she did take care of her like she was her own for a very long time. When farrah worked and went to school, her mom took care of sophia. Even when farrah was there, she wasn't giving farrah her full attention and care. She would sleep through her baby crying and her mother would come in the middle of the night to feed her.
> 
> Farrah's mom might be a little crazy sometimes, but if i had a teenager and i was not only taking care of her but her daughter as well...and she was ungrateful like farrah... I would probably be a little crazy too.
> 
> It doesn't matter how long you are gone for, even if it is a second, you don't leave your child in a hallway and close the door. That is just ridiculous and there is no excuse for that.
> 
> And sophia was in the sink unattended while farrah was siting down across the room. I would never ever sit down while my child was unattended in the sink. I felt so bad for baby when i saw that.
> 
> *Farrah's mom may be alot of things, but unloving and uncaring and irresponsible are not one of those things.* I would trust her with sophia over farrah any day.
> 
> Maybe she is a good grandma, but she was a terrible mother. Farrah is really trying now, and her mom just totally is interested in Sophia and doesn't give a s*** about Farrah. Did you see those pictures of Farrah's face? That isn't what a loving, caring, and responsible person does.
> 
> And Farrah's mom allegedly threw a shirt into Sophia's face. It's not the worst thing in the world, but she should have known better. I honestly think Farrah will be able to be more of a mom to Sophia now that she's out of her mother's home.Click to expand...

I wouldn't agree that she is a terrible mother. Farrah is very ungrateful and likes to start drama. Thats probably why no one in the family wants to help her or take cae of her. We see how her other sister is just fine. Even her sister was telling her she needs to grow up.

Farrah doesn't think about whats best for sophia...she thinks about whats best for her first, and that's why i have a huge problem with her. 

She says, "i don't want sophia around things that upset *me*"...regardless about whats good for sophia and what her needs are. 

I'm not saying Farrah's mother was right in hitting her like that..there are other ways to handle the situation. But I can understand being pushed to that point when someone just doesn't listen and doesn't appreciate you bending over backwards for them. 

I am annoyed by Gary and Amber as well, but i can respect amber more than Farrah because amber sacrificed to take care of the baby. She doesn't have her mom taking care of Leah all the time and she moved out and handled her responsibility. 

If Farrah was just a little more grateful, i would sympathize for her more. But she still acts like a spoiled brat to me.I don't recall not one sincere thank you from her to her mom for doing so much to help her and sophia. Her mom could have put her on the streets and never paid for anything, but she did help (alot more than my mother ever would). When Farrah grows up, i think i will like her more. But like someone says, we only see what the television shows us.


----------



## Bride2Be

SilasLove said:


> Personally no one is going to agree on what is going on between Farrah and her family because we only see what the show wants to show us, we do not know the whole story.
> 
> Honestly if I was Farrah, and my mother did what hers did I wouldn't be civilized either. In fact, I am almost certain my mother would not see my child anymore. It is not ok to use violence in any situation. And I hate how Farrah's parents treated her at Sophia's birthday dinner. Farrah, who is Sophia's mother after all, felt it very important to get to read the birthday card to her daughter. That is something she wanted to do with her, and her parents couldn't stop for 2 seconds to honor her wishes? That is rude and disrespectful. You can tell that they do not see Farrah as a good parent, or even capable.
> 
> And everyone makes mistakes as parents, and sometimes things should be really obvious but they just are not.
> 
> Personally, I can't stand Amber and Gary half the time. Anyone else? Amber needs to get a grip, and I don't agree with them always arguing around Leah. That is not fair to her. As for Catelynn and Tyler, I am not sure what is going to happen there. And Maci may just be the one that is better off, lol.

Amber and Gary totally annoy me :growlmad: All they do is bicker and Amber is crying 75% of the time on the show and it seems like the other 25% she's yelling and swearing. Catelynn and Tyler were a cute couple last season, to me. Maci is really great. She's the only one I really like :)


----------



## SilasLove

Bride2Be said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Personally no one is going to agree on what is going on between Farrah and her family because we only see what the show wants to show us, we do not know the whole story.
> 
> Honestly if I was Farrah, and my mother did what hers did I wouldn't be civilized either. In fact, I am almost certain my mother would not see my child anymore. It is not ok to use violence in any situation. And I hate how Farrah's parents treated her at Sophia's birthday dinner. Farrah, who is Sophia's mother after all, felt it very important to get to read the birthday card to her daughter. That is something she wanted to do with her, and her parents couldn't stop for 2 seconds to honor her wishes? That is rude and disrespectful. You can tell that they do not see Farrah as a good parent, or even capable.
> 
> And everyone makes mistakes as parents, and sometimes things should be really obvious but they just are not.
> 
> Personally, I can't stand Amber and Gary half the time. Anyone else? Amber needs to get a grip, and I don't agree with them always arguing around Leah. That is not fair to her. As for Catelynn and Tyler, I am not sure what is going to happen there. And Maci may just be the one that is better off, lol.
> 
> Amber and Gary totally annoy me :growlmad: All they do is bicker and Amber is crying 75% of the time on the show and it seems like the other 25% she's yelling and swearing. Catelynn and Tyler were a cute couple last season, to me. Maci is really great. She's the only one I really like :)Click to expand...

Lol, I really hate the arguing and bickering. It gets annoying. And does Gary even really want to be with her, or is he just settling? It makes me wonder especially after wanting to throw away their family right after meeting a different girl. I don't get that at all. If he really loved her, you would think it would take a bit more than that to make him consider leaving his family ...


----------



## Horse&Heart<3

I haveee to put my opinion in on this.

Farrah-
I believe she is handling this very immaturely, being a mom and dealing with her own mother. At first, I was just constantly angry at Farrah because I saw one her just sleeping in her bed and the baby crying in the middle of the night and Farrah's mom comes to get her. Obviously, she could hear her crying, she is right next to the crib. Not only that, but her mom who isn't even in that room hears her granddaughter and goes to her. That immediatly made me hate Farrah, that is your daughter, not your mother's, and how can Farrah's mom respect Farrah as a mother if she has to do everything for Sophia? I am glad that Farrah finally is living on her own with Sophia, to take on some of her own responsibilities and finally realize how much her mother has down for her so far. But at the same time I am worried for Sophia's safety. I'm just getting bad pictures of the baby falling out of the sink and that's so scary. Farrah's mom though had no right to hit her own daughter, Farrah may have messed up a few times and shown she is irresponsible, but her mother isn't giving her a good example of a responsible mom if she is hitting her own child. Farrah needs an example of a good mother to be a good mother.

Amber & Gary-
I like Amber as a mom, she puts her daughter first and you can tell she loves her to death. As for her being a good example to her daughter, she doesn't get my vote. Swearing? Yelling? HITTING? Leah's father infront of her?! That's insane. Leah is gonna think she can hit, yell, and swear at her father or any other man that comes into her life, cause that is what her mom does. But I don't think Gary has given Amber much for her to be able to act sane around him. I think he doesn't try hard enough at all. And yet again, what will Leah learn from that? Amber needs to calm down, which I have seen her do at some points, and Gary needs to quit being a baby himself and grow up. I think Amber is just frustrated with Gary and that's the only way she can let all of her frustrations out.

Maci-
I like Maci a lot, I think she is an awesome Mom, She loves her son to death and you can tell. I wish Bentley's father could of been more interactive with him but I think he still has a lot of growing up to do before he can accomplish that. I like how they are being civil with each other now. I think she is just very mature for her age and for being such a young mom and is handling it the best she can for her son.

Catelynn & Tyler-
I think Tyler was kind of wrong to Catelynn by getting so upset for the fact she cheated, cause she atleast admitted to him. It's not like he found out some other way. She had admitted it to him. Yes, she was wrong to do it in the first place, but atleast she didn't continue to lie. Until that happened I thought they were a good couple and would of been amazing parents, and I still do, I think Tyler would of been an awesome dad, he loves that little girl even though she's not there. That's amazing. But I just wish he was a little more understanding to Catelynn's honesty.


----------



## Bride2Be

Horse&Heart<3 said:


> I haveee to put my opinion in on this.
> 
> Farrah-
> I believe she is handling this very immaturely, being a mom and dealing with her own mother. At first, I was just constantly angry at Farrah because I saw one her just sleeping in her bed and the baby crying in the middle of the night and Farrah's mom comes to get her. Obviously, she could hear her crying, she is right next to the crib. Not only that, but her mom who isn't even in that room hears her granddaughter and goes to her. That immediatly made me hate Farrah, that is your daughter, not your mother's, and how can Farrah's mom respect Farrah as a mother if she has to do everything for Sophia? I am glad that Farrah finally is living on her own with Sophia, to take on some of her own responsibilities and finally realize how much her mother has down for her so far. But at the same time I am worried for Sophia's safety. I'm just getting bad pictures of the baby falling out of the sink and that's so scary. Farrah's mom though had no right to hit her own daughter, Farrah may have messed up a few times and shown she is irresponsible, but her mother isn't giving her a good example of a responsible mom if she is hitting her own child. Farrah needs an example of a good mother to be a good mother.
> 
> Amber & Gary-
> I like Amber as a mom, she puts her daughter first and you can tell she loves her to death. As for her being a good example to her daughter, she doesn't get my vote. Swearing? Yelling? HITTING? Leah's father infront of her?! That's insane. Leah is gonna think she can hit, yell, and swear at her father or any other man that comes into her life, cause that is what her mom does. But I don't think Gary has given Amber much for her to be able to act sane around him. I think he doesn't try hard enough at all. And yet again, what will Leah learn from that? Amber needs to calm down, which I have seen her do at some points, and Gary needs to quit being a baby himself and grow up. I think Amber is just frustrated with Gary and that's the only way she can let all of her frustrations out.
> 
> Maci-
> I like Maci a lot, I think she is an awesome Mom, She loves her son to death and you can tell. I wish Bentley's father could of been more interactive with him but I think he still has a lot of growing up to do before he can accomplish that. I like how they are being civil with each other now. I think she is just very mature for her age and for being such a young mom and is handling it the best she can for her son.
> 
> Catelynn & Tyler-
> *I think Tyler was kind of wrong to Catelynn by getting so upset for the fact she cheated, cause she atleast admitted to him*. It's not like he found out some other way. She had admitted it to him. Yes, she was wrong to do it in the first place, but atleast she didn't continue to lie. Until that happened I thought they were a good couple and would of been amazing parents, and I still do, I think Tyler would of been an awesome dad, he loves that little girl even though she's not there. That's amazing. But I just wish he was a little more understanding to Catelynn's honesty.

Cheating hurts! It violates trust and I could understand him being so upset at her. It was good that she admitted it to him, but I can totally understand him being so upset about it.


----------



## Tanara

Horse&Heart<3 said:


> I haveee to put my opinion in on this.
> 
> Farrah-
> I believe she is handling this very immaturely, being a mom and dealing with her own mother. *At first, I was just constantly angry at Farrah because I saw one her just sleeping in her bed and the baby crying in the middle of the night and Farrah's mom comes to get her. Obviously, she could hear her crying, she is right next to the crib. Not only that, but her mom who isn't even in that room hears her granddaughter and goes to her*.
> 
> Amber & Gary-
> I like Amber as a mom, she puts her daughter first and you can tell she loves her to death. As for her being a good example to her daughter, she doesn't get my vote. Swearing? Yelling? HITTING? Leah's father infront of her?! That's insane. Leah is gonna think she can hit, yell, and swear at her father or any other man that comes into her life, cause that is what her mom does. But I don't think Gary has given Amber much for her to be able to act sane around him. I think he doesn't try hard enough at all. And yet again, what will Leah learn from that? Amber needs to calm down, which I have seen her do at some points, and Gary needs to quit being a baby himself and grow up. I think Amber is just frustrated with Gary and that's the only way she can let all of her frustrations out.
> 
> 
> Catelynn & Tyler-
> I think Tyler was kind of wrong to Catelynn by getting so upset for the fact she cheated, cause she atleast admitted to him. It's not like he found out some other way. She had admitted it to him. Yes, she was wrong to do it in the first place, but atleast she didn't continue to lie. Until that happened I thought they were a good couple and would of been amazing parents, and I still do, I think Tyler would of been an awesome dad, he loves that little girl even though she's not there. That's amazing. But I just wish he was a little more understanding to Catelynn's honesty.

Farrah didnt bother getting up because she KNEW her mom would grab her, she figured why not get the extra sleep. and as much as i agree with everything you guys are saying about Farrah, i think their is alot more their then we all know; I'm the same way with my real mom and its because of the things she has done to me. I will never be civil towards her. And also shes a STM, forever the dad is dead. And you can tell when she talks about him how much she truley loved him. how hard it was on her. I think she has alot of things to work threw imo

Gary is a lazy fat ass, he does nothing but sit there and bitch and walk out when shit gets hard, maybe if he tryed bringing her flowers once in a while, or taking HER (not leah) out for dinner and a movie? i dont think he is trying hard enough and i think this seriously frustrates Amber, rightly so. I do not agree with the way she yells and cuses infront of leah, but until Gary makes a change this is the reaility i think she needs to leave him.

and as far as Catelynn and Tyler, they need to deal with the guilt and regret they have for giving up carly. 
Also Catelynn didnt cheat on Tyler, she was dating the other boy when she lived in Florida, the thing she lied about was Tyler thought he was her first and he wasnt.


----------



## ShelbyLee

i agree.. i cant stand watching gary and amber.. i usually ff through there part.. 
and amber is just laying in bed while her baby is just wondering around the dirty apartment. but i do give her this, she is actually trying with a job and gary doesnt want one at all.. 

and she is always yelling.. ill be surprised if leah doesnt skip talking and go straight to cussing and yelling. that poor baby.. 

im with you maci is deffinatly the best mom. too bad her fob is such a dick.


----------



## lovetaralyn

Coming from someone whose parents fault awful when I was little, I can't stand Amber or Gary. They are really ridiculous. I think it's awful that they fight ALL the time in front of Leah, that's awful for her, not to mention scary. Plus, It makes me really mad that she keeps putting her GED off and then blaming it on work or whatever. The program is designed so you can get it. It's an 8th grade education test. If you actually try (they help you develop a schedule based on your needs anyways) you can get it in as little as 2 weeks. So there really is no reason for her saying she can't get it "because she picked up a new job at a tanning salon" I used to tan A LOT and I have never been to a tanning salon that is always packed or packed even for 2 hours straight, to the point where you have no time to pick up and study. I swear, it just makes me angry. 
Now, I love Maci. I feel really bad for her and Bentley though because Ryan is such an asshole.
Tyler and Catelynn I feel would have been the actual best parents and I really respect them for thinking about their daughter before thinking about themselves.


----------



## Tanara

^^^ I disagree with the GED, first its an equivalence to your HIGHSCHOOL deploma, it is not a grade 8 test. I took the GED and its a grade 12 test. Second the book is facking huge, and i did mine in a month, i studied for 4 hours every night, for a month. I think that is pretty rude to say concidering i know how hard i worked to get a 90% and i was a 90's + student in school, it was not an easy exam. No way in hell i could have worked, went to school and taken care of my son. I had enough problems without working.


----------



## lizardbreath

Adrienne said:


> I'm so mad I missed it! :growlmad:


why not go to mtv.ca and watch it thats what i do because i dont have that channel


----------



## lovetaralyn

Tanara said:


> ^^^ I disagree with the GED, first its an equivalence to your HIGHSCHOOL deploma, it is not a grade 8 test. I took the GED and its a grade 12 test. Second the book is facking huge, and i did mine in a month, i studied for 4 hours every night, for a month. I think that is pretty rude to say concidering i know how hard i worked to get a 90% and i was a 90's + student in school, it was not an easy exam. No way in hell i could have worked, went to school and taken care of my son. I had enough problems without working.

I was not trying to be offensive. I was saying how it is here. I know that our programs the woman who taught the class said the reading portion was 8th grade level and they worked with my boyfriend specifically to fit his work schedule and with picking me up from school. I wasn't trying to be rude at all I was speaking from experience. Sorry :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

lovetaralyn said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> ^^^ I disagree with the GED, first its an equivalence to your HIGHSCHOOL deploma, it is not a grade 8 test. I took the GED and its a grade 12 test. Second the book is facking huge, and i did mine in a month, i studied for 4 hours every night, for a month. I think that is pretty rude to say concidering i know how hard i worked to get a 90% and i was a 90's + student in school, it was not an easy exam. No way in hell i could have worked, went to school and taken care of my son. I had enough problems without working.
> 
> I was not trying to be offensive. I was saying how it is here. I know that our programs the woman who taught the class said the reading portion was 8th grade level and they worked with my boyfriend specifically to fit his work schedule and with picking me up from school. I wasn't trying to be rude at all I was speaking from experience. Sorry :blush:Click to expand...

I agree, both my brother and boyfriend didn't even study for theirs and they both passed it the first time they took it, the test might be different here than in canada. but they will work with you and your schedule so you can study if you need to.


----------



## SilasLove

I do think Amber makes a lot of excuses when it comes to her GED. I am 21 years old and I am a full-time college student. Granted, I don't have a job right now. But I did have my son in the middle of my classes, and I was not even allowed time off of school after having him. I just had to do it all. I managed that, so why can't she manage atleast a little studying between everything else? And you see her laying around a lot, why isn't she studying then? 

I mean I get it, sometimes the last thing I want to do after running around all day is sit down and do 2 hours of homework. But I do it anyway, because that is what I have to do. So, she is making a lot of excuses for herself.

For example - compare Maci and Amber. Their lives a very similar in some ways - but who is better off right now?


----------



## jennawxo

I'm from the UK does anyone know where I could watch this online? :)


----------



## lovetaralyn

SilasLove said:


> I do think Amber makes a lot of excuses when it comes to her GED. I am 21 years old and I am a full-time college student. Granted, I don't have a job right now. But I did have my son in the middle of my classes, and I was not even allowed time off of school after having him. I just had to do it all. I managed that, so why can't she manage atleast a little studying between everything else? And you see her laying around a lot, why isn't she studying then?
> 
> I mean I get it, sometimes the last thing I want to do after running around all day is sit down and do 2 hours of homework. But I do it anyway, because that is what I have to do. So, she is making a lot of excuses for herself.
> 
> For example - compare Maci and Amber. Their lives a very similar in some ways - but who is better off right now?

I think that's a great point. Maci goes to school, works, is looking for apartment, and raises Bentley


----------



## Tanara

HAHA sorry i just re read that i typed in quick before i left with the OH, sorry i sounded like a total bitch. The test i took here was freaking hard, you can pass easily, since you need 450 pnt score, but i got 600+ on all mine. 

its the same as highschool you can pass with a 60, but you want to get 90's just makes you look better.


----------



## SilasLove

So I haven't heard anything about Gary's schooling? He started school around the same time as Amber - so is he still going or not, anyone know? I mean he doesn't have a job now, so it would be easier ...


----------



## lovetaralyn

Tanara said:


> HAHA sorry i just re read that i typed in quick before i left with the OH, sorry i sounded like a total bitch. The test i took here was freaking hard, you can pass easily, since you need 450 pnt score, but i got 600+ on all mine.
> 
> its the same as highschool you can pass with a 60, but you want to get 90's just makes you look better.

It's okay, I just felt super bad I offended someone haha


----------



## Tanara

awh i swear i wasnt offended my mind was just all over, i come off bitchy alot on the comp for no reason, just the way i talk i guess. If you hear me say it IRL, you would laugh cause i sound so harmless,


----------



## brunette&bubs

Just a note about Farrah....
I live in Omaha, NE. 
Farrah lives in Council Bluffs, IA which is practically the same city as Omaha.
All of the skylines they show in the show are of Omaha and she is actually in Omaha the majority of the time in the show.
Well getting to the point, I know MANY people who know her.
Ever notice how come she doesn't have many friends on the show? (Unlike Maci, who seems like she has dozens & dozens of friends)
Farrah has always mostly been concerned about herself and partying. 
There are some people I know who say she got pregnant on purpose in order to be on the show...however, I'm not sure how valid that is.
I think Farrah acts a certain way on television to make things more dramatic and juicy. 
In real life, she is actually reserved & pretty shy.
I think after she saw the way she acted on the 1st season she is trying to make herself look a little better.
But like I said, I know many people who know her personally and said all she cares about is herself.

As for Gary & Amber, the only thing that annoys me about them is how Amber is always like....
"Gaaaaaaaaaryyyyyy" in that annoying voice.
Can't they get along for more than a week?!
And does anyone else think Amber has lost some weight?

One last comment, Amber & Caitlyn's eyebrows drive me absolutely CRAZY.
That has always been a pet peeve.
Too thin or weird shaped eye brows. Haha.


----------



## Eabha'sMum

it's getting kind of personal now... these are real people... and this is a public forum....
xx


----------



## newmommy23

I still don't understand why Amber dropped out of high school like as soon as she found out she was pregnant. That's confusing to me.


----------



## SilasLove

I don't know. But it does look as if Amber lost weight - but good for her! Well ... as long as she is doing it in a healthy way.


----------



## SilasLove

newmommy23 said:


> I still don't understand why Amber dropped out of high school like as soon as she found out she was pregnant. That's confusing to me.

It is kind of different. She could have stayed in school, but some people just look for as many excuses as they can. I think she looks for excuses because of how she makes excuses for her GED. But, I guess I don't really know her so who knows. :shrug:


----------



## ablacketer

you girls got me addicted to this show. 

do you know if the parents on the show are getting paid? Just curious


----------



## Bride2Be

I do think they're getting some form of reimbursement.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

brunette&bubs said:


> One last comment, Amber & Caitlyn's eyebrows drive me absolutely CRAZY.
> That has always been a pet peeve.
> Too thin or weird shaped eye brows. Haha.

I always think that about caitlyns too :haha:



Eabha'sMum said:


> it's getting kind of personal now... these are real people... and this is a public forum....
> xx

real people who are on a reality show about their lives, people are going to talk about them :dohh: its just silly to think people wouldn't :dohh:



SilasLove said:


> I don't know. But it does look as if Amber lost weight - but good for her! Well ... as long as she is doing it in a healthy way.

lol i was also thinking this one too :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

The one thing that bothers me about Caitlyn is her hands. I just don't like them, lol. I suppose that makes me a bit weird, but they kind of creep me out a bit. :|


----------



## ablacketer

cuz they are a bit mannish? my moms are too :)


----------



## newmommy23

I have really messed up hands since I've broken my fingers so much! They are so ugly >.<


----------



## SilasLove

newmommy23 said:


> I have really messed up hands since I've broken my fingers so much! They are so ugly >.<

I am sure they look fine hon! :hugs:

I think it would help if she painted her fingernails or something ...


----------



## lovetaralyn

So I'm pretty excited for the new episode tonight! I just hope we'll be home in time, we have a breastfeeding class tonight from 7-9.


----------



## SilasLove

I don't have MTV, so I just watch it online. So that is an option for you if you don't get home in time. Its usually posted that night or early the next morning after it airs.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Can't wait for the show tonight....
and to see what you ladies have to say about it. ;)


----------



## AriannasMama

I agree that Amber makes too many excuses for EVERYTHING. My mom worked and went to school until she was 9 months pregnant, I am almost 33 weeks pregnant and still working. If she wanted to be mature she would grow up and do what she has to to make it right for her daughter.


----------



## Bride2Be

I'm excited, too! I'll probably have to watch it tomorrow though because it comes online while I'm talking to my OH :cry: :haha:

Last night's Secret Life of the American Teenager was good though!


----------



## ablacketer

oooh! I love that show. My daughter actually got me started watching it during the first season! now we record it and I cant wait for it!


----------



## Bride2Be

It's really good isn't it? It can annoy me sometimes though :haha: Grace tends to annoy me.


----------



## ablacketer

does she ever!


----------



## lovetaralyn

Well after last night's episode I've come to the conclusion, Farrah AND her mother are crazy people. It's as simple as that, just crazy people.
Amber and Gary are idiots. Why you would think you should get engaged when you have a fight over the engagement is beyond me. Plus, I thought it was ridiculous she let Leah roam around the candy store as she sat there. WHAT IN THE WORLD?
The only person I really like on there right now is Maci. haha


----------



## SilasLove

I am about to go watch it, so will be back with my commentary at some point today! Hopefully I can get it watched before my DS wakes from his nap! :thumbup:


----------



## x__amour

Haha, Amber and Gary are ridiculous. They are setting SUCH a bad example for Leah. Oh hey, let's yell and cuss in front of our daughter who will learn to talk soon! I hope they break up. I'm not the one for broken families but it only seems like they are pulling each other down!


----------



## Phantom

That was THE worst proposal I have ever seen in my life. I'm sorry, but they are such idiots. They should NOT be thinking of marriage. I just want to smack these girls sometimes.


----------



## Bride2Be

I thought it was wrong of Amber's uncle to keep pushing marriage on Gary! On the aftershow, Amber admitted that she wanted to say no!


----------



## RachelRae

Yeah, I totally agree with you girls. I don't think Amber and her Uncle should be pushing marriage on Gary. Obviously he's not ready, and he shouldn't feel forced to do it, it _should_ come from the heart. Soo, we'll just have to see how that goes. But, I'm honestly really getting tired of hearing them both just yell at eachother, I feel bad for Leah when she gets older that she has to hear all of that.

& I feel really bad for Catelynn. Like he's really going to get a copy of her phone records? That's ridiculous. There's a thing called trust, and I think she realizes by now what she did was wrong. He's making her relive feeling awful for it every day, once they've talked about it and worked it out, they should just drop it and move on. Not bring it up again. 

Honestly Maci is really the only one I like right now. She hasn't made any bad choices in my opinion as being a mother. Ryan's girlfriend looks nice and she's very pretty. Hopefully they'll get introduced soon by Ryan so it's not so awkward haha.


----------



## Bride2Be

Ryan is being a totally douche to Maci and to Kathryn. It's not like she didn't want to meet Maci and then he makes Kathryn look rude for telling her to stay in the car and such!

And Amber completely ruined Gary's proposal. It was really ticking me off watching him really try to do it well and her just completely shutting him down, more or less :nope:

We barely saw any of Farrah this episode but I think her mom was totally spewing shit about "defending" herself from Farrah. In her mug shot she had zero bruises, and yes, hitting your child IS domestic violence!

I don't even know what to SAY about Tyler. He needs to either give the relationship up or stop complaining! He's getting borderline obsessive about Catelynn's lie and I feel pretty bad for her now.


----------



## lovetaralyn

This episode made me respect Maci even more, she didn't freak out about Ryan having a girlfriend at all she was talking about getting to know her so things are okay for Bentley, which I thought was so smart and so imporant.

Everyone elses fighting is pissing me off.


----------



## RachelRae

^ I agree with that too. I really respect Maci for not getting mad or jealous at Ryan getting a girlfriend. She was just wanting to meet her and make sure that she treats Bentley good.

If I was put in Maci's position I probaly would've been pretty pissed, but she handled it sooo well and had concerns about her son not about herself. I have way more respect for her seeing that,


----------



## kattsmiles

lovetaralyn said:


> Well after last night's episode I've come to the conclusion, Farrah AND her mother are crazy people. It's as simple as that, just crazy people.
> Amber and Gary are idiots. Why you would think you should get engaged when you have a fight over the engagement is beyond me. Plus, I thought it was ridiculous she let Leah roam around the candy store as she sat there. WHAT IN THE WORLD?
> The only person I really like on there right now is Maci. haha

I couldn't have said it better. Amber is incredibly high maintenance and bossy. And I was having a heart attack when she was just letting Leah roam free in that store and wasn't doing much about it. Maci is the only mom I like on there as well.


----------



## MommyGrim

kattsmiles said:


> lovetaralyn said:
> 
> 
> Well after last night's episode I've come to the conclusion, Farrah AND her mother are crazy people. It's as simple as that, just crazy people.
> Amber and Gary are idiots. Why you would think you should get engaged when you have a fight over the engagement is beyond me. Plus, I thought it was ridiculous she let Leah roam around the candy store as she sat there. WHAT IN THE WORLD?
> The only person I really like on there right now is Maci. haha
> 
> I couldn't have said it better. Amber is incredibly high maintenance and bossy. And I was having a heart attack when she was just letting Leah roam free in that store and wasn't doing much about it. Maci is the only mom I like on there as well.Click to expand...

Me and my mom were watching it and we were both completely atonished when they were just sitting there talking and completely ignoring everything Leah was doing. :dohh: The employee's working there looked pretty pissed that she was just letting Leah take all the candy off the shelves and everything...


----------



## SilasLove

I can respect Farrah for being on her own, working, going to school and taking care of Sophia. It sucks that her free babysitting is going to be up soon, since child care is just way too expensive anymore. Especially when I am sure she isn't making some $15 an hour.

But, I felt her mom was really kind of trying, I can understand her not being ready just yet, but you can definitely tell it messed her up a bit with the tears in her eyes. I think that perhaps Farrah just is not good with expressing her emotions and chooses anger as an outlet.

As for Amber and Gary ... :|
Honestly, they should have been watching Leah so much better than they were. And if you are having financial troubles already, how is it that you just randomly decide to take a trip to Florida? I mean, you have to take off of work for that, and so that puts you even more behind ... so basically I feel in the coming up episodes we will hear about how they are behind on something ...

That proposal was lame. And Gary doesn't mean any of it, and I think Amber senses that and knows it is not sincere which is why she is always so picky ..

Catelynn and Tyler, I don't get it. I think Tyler is just looking for excuses because he doesn't want to be with Catelynn anymore to be honest ..

As for Maci, well, she is doing well. I hate that Ryan didn't stick with her on the pacifier breaking. What a jerk!


----------



## brunette&bubs

I just want to say,
The new guy Maci is with seems really great.
He treats her SO well and she seems happy.
Hopefully he doesn't run off because of Bentley!


----------



## lovetaralyn

MommyGrim said:


> kattsmiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovetaralyn said:
> 
> 
> Well after last night's episode I've come to the conclusion, Farrah AND her mother are crazy people. It's as simple as that, just crazy people.
> Amber and Gary are idiots. Why you would think you should get engaged when you have a fight over the engagement is beyond me. Plus, I thought it was ridiculous she let Leah roam around the candy store as she sat there. WHAT IN THE WORLD?
> The only person I really like on there right now is Maci. haha
> 
> I couldn't have said it better. Amber is incredibly high maintenance and bossy. And I was having a heart attack when she was just letting Leah roam free in that store and wasn't doing much about it. Maci is the only mom I like on there as well.Click to expand...
> 
> Me and my mom were watching it and we were both completely atonished when they were just sitting there talking and completely ignoring everything Leah was doing. :dohh: The employee's working there looked pretty pissed that she was just letting Leah take all the candy off the shelves and everything...Click to expand...

I watched with OH and the whole time he was going "ARE YOU SERIOUS?! WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THESE PEOPLE?!" :dohh:


----------



## lovetaralyn

Well I know he does stick around for a little bit because I had her on facebook for awhile and they had a bunch of pictures together, and that was from awhile ago.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

oh my when Bentley hit the coffee table I had a heart attack :haha:


----------



## MommyGrim

PreggoEggo said:


> oh my when Bentley hit the coffee table I had a heart attack :haha:

Omg...me too! I was like 'HOLY CRAP' and I scared my mom cause I yelled so loud :haha:


----------



## QuintinsMommy

MommyGrim said:


> PreggoEggo said:
> 
> 
> oh my when Bentley hit the coffee table I had a heart attack :haha:
> 
> Omg...me too! I was like 'HOLY CRAP' and I scared my mom cause I yelled so loud :haha:Click to expand...


i know i think ryan? i think thats maci fobs name, was feeling the same way :haha:


----------



## his.baby.mama

I know i'm a little late....

Farrah- Ugh! I feel for her but then I don't. Like first off, why wouldn't you tell your baby's daddy especially if you still loved him? Because your mom told you too? I feel for her, I know she wishes she could take it back. And did anyone notice when she moved into her apartment, the episode before last, she left Sophia outside in the hallway?? And her mom. OMG. we seen on 16 & pregnant when farrah was pregnant she was slapping her in the car! Everyone knows you hit her, no use in defending yourself lady!!!

Maci- I love Maci! She is so ressponsible and even is woman enough to want to meet Ryan's New Girl. Some mom's aren't like that. Like Amber would NEVER be like that.

Amber- How embarrasing is she? Who cares how he asks you wheteher its do you or will you marry me? Does it really matter? Thats what she keeps cryin and bitchin about the whole time!!! And she is not working on her future at all!! Like my OH got is GED by taking a test and writing an essay about his opinion on religion. Literally took a week.



But then again whend does the REAL part of their lives end and the MTV show begins? Seems like alot of networks want more drama so they create it...i lvoe the show but I always wonder how REAL it is...


----------



## vpeterman720

AHHHH I just noticed this thread was here!!! I'm so excited!

First off Maci is the only mother that I have respect for and I am so glad that she left Ryan because he still is a totally douche bag. I mean don't tell your new gf not to get out of the truck because you don't want to introduce her to your baby's momma. If y'all are gunna be together they are gunna have to meet eventually. And for real?? You just let Bentley hit his head like that?!? I had a heart attack when that happened!

I hate Amber. I think she is a whiney horrible brat who honestly doesn't do shit for her baby. I've seen her change Leah's diaper like what? once? Gary does everything for that baby and I think that he is way to good for her and he needs to take Leah and leave. I love when Amber asked why he was even with her and he goes "I don't know because I'm stupid." Hahahahaha that made me laugh. 

I have no respect for Farrah at all. I'm sorry. I think she is doing relatively well as a mom but she is still like "I wanna be a spoiled teenager" and she talks about her money troubles but have y'all looked at her clothes? All designer and her new iphone and her brand new laptop and her ballin' tv. I just think she should stop spending so much on luxeries and focus on bills and taking care of her baby. I also think that her mom is trying and that Farrah likes having the control over things. It's when she doesn't have control that she gets all pissy.

Catelynn and Tyler: God I love them together. But I kinda wanna hit them both in the face. Catelynn shouldn't have lied in the first place but like she said she can't do anything but never lie to him again. My OH and I went through something like that and he wasn't over it after months. I understood because of the trust problems that came with it but it was to the point of me deciding whether or not a baby needed to be raised in that kind of environment so we went to couples therapy and it works. It also helps to be straight up and be like "If you can't get over it then this can't work" because basically all he's doing is keeping that anger and resentment for her. 

Whoo I've been wanting to do that for days. lol


----------



## lovetaralyn

vpeterman720 said:


> AHHHH I just noticed this thread was here!!! I'm so excited!
> 
> First off Maci is the only mother that I have respect for and I am so glad that she left Ryan because he still is a totally douche bag. I mean don't tell your new gf not to get out of the truck because you don't want to introduce her to your baby's momma. If y'all are gunna be together they are gunna have to meet eventually. And for real?? You just let Bentley hit his head like that?!? I had a heart attack when that happened!
> 
> I hate Amber. I think she is a whiney horrible brat who honestly doesn't do shit for her baby. I've seen her change Leah's diaper like what? once? Gary does everything for that baby and I think that he is way to good for her and he needs to take Leah and leave. I love when Amber asked why he was even with her and he goes "I don't know because I'm stupid." Hahahahaha that made me laugh.
> 
> I have no respect for Farrah at all. I'm sorry. I think she is doing relatively well as a mom but she is still like "I wanna be a spoiled teenager" and she talks about her money troubles but have y'all looked at her clothes? All designer and her new iphone and her brand new laptop and her ballin' tv. I just think she should stop spending so much on luxeries and focus on bills and taking care of her baby. I also think that her mom is trying and that Farrah likes having the control over things. It's when she doesn't have control that she gets all pissy.
> 
> Cathleen and Tyler: God I love them together. But I kinda wanna hit them both in the face. Catelynn shouldn't have lied in the first place but like she said she can't do anything but never lie to him again. My OH and I went through something like that and he wasn't over it after months. I understood because of the trust problems that came with it but it was to the point of me deciding whether or not a baby needed to be raised in that kind of environment so we went to couples therapy and it works. It also helps to be straight up and be like "If you can't get over it then this can't work" because basically all he's doing is keeping that anger and resentment for her.
> 
> Whoo I've been wanting to do that for days. lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha: I seriously laughed out loud at so many parts of that post. Especially when you said "Catelynn and Tyler: God I love them together. But I kinda wanna hit them both in the face."


----------



## vpeterman720

Well yea, all through season 1 they had this ammmmmaaaaaazzzzzzing relationship and she decided to be honest and now hes having 2nd thoughts??? grrrrrrrrrrrrr lol. She shoulda been straight up with him in the first place but at least she had the balls to come out and be like "dude, soooo, I reallyy f'd up"


----------



## Anna_due Dec

It's killing me reading all this. I'm in Australia and we don't get this show. I downloaded series i of 16 and pregnant off itunes and loved it but you can't download teen mom and they don't put the series on here.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Catelynn and Tyler:were they even together when she had sex w/ her ex? :s


----------



## newmommy23

Nope Rome it was when they weren't dating


----------



## lovetaralyn

Yeah that's what I didn't understand, I didn't understand why he absolutely needed to know since they weren't together? Personally, I wouldn't want to put myself through that I'd rather not know if we weren't even together.


----------



## vpeterman720

Yea that confuzed me too. Its not like she cheated on him. She had sex with a bf while in a totally diff state and while they werent together. She didnt even have to tell him


----------



## faeriedusted

I think it was really that tyler thought he was her first and he wasn't. which definitely is a big betrayal of trust, but after 3 years, a pregnancy and an adoption - get OVER it!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

faeriedusted said:


> I think it was really that tyler thought he was her first and he wasn't. which definitely is a big betrayal of trust, but after 3 years, a pregnancy and an adoption - get OVER it!

oooh now i understand


----------



## lovetaralyn

PreggoEggo said:


> faeriedusted said:
> 
> 
> I think it was really that tyler thought he was her first and he wasn't. which definitely is a big betrayal of trust, but after 3 years, a pregnancy and an adoption - get OVER it!
> 
> oooh now i understandClick to expand...

Yeah I guess I walked out the room during that part or something because I had no idea that's what it was about? ahah
but still get over it, she had your child!


----------



## vpeterman720

No she still lost her virginity to Tyler but she promised him that she wouldn't have sex with anyone else while she was in Florida. So she broke a promise. That's why he was so pissed off and hurt.


----------



## lovetaralyn

Well then I'm mad at him agian, because they were broken up and i'm mad at her because she shouldn't have even made that promise if she was getting a new boyfriend. :haha:


----------



## vpeterman720

That's why I want to hit them BOTH in the face. they both kinda messed up. And why would you make someone promise that??? You're just gunna get hurt in the end


----------



## newmommy23

I think he was mad cuz she lied about still talking to him a bunch recently too. that's why he asked for the phone records cuz they've aparently still been talking


----------



## lovetaralyn

I think asking for phone records is a bit excessive. I really don't know what I would say if OH asked for my phone records, I would be in shock and would probably look at him like "uh are you serious?"


----------



## SilasLove

lovetaralyn said:


> I think asking for phone records is a bit excessive. I really don't know what I would say if OH asked for my phone records, I would be in shock and would probably look at him like "uh are you serious?"

I agree. I feel like he is just making excuses tbh. I honestly believe, at this point in the season, that he is just looking for excuses to be upset with Catelynn. I understand being hurt, but I just don't see someone acting like that. He agreed to forgive her and move on with their relationship - you can't keep throwing that stuff out there and in her face if you want a good relationship ever again. It will never happen. When you choose to forgive, you actually have to do it. Otherwise it just tears the relationship even more apart.

And was anyone else annoyed by how Tyler acted after therapy? Its like, it was your idea in the first place man!


----------



## vpeterman720

Yea, I was very irritated with him. I was through that whole episode. And I agree with the other girls, if my OH asked me for my phone records I would be like "Ummm, no, what happened to trust??"


----------



## ablacketer

OMG!!! "we need a sun roof and automatic locks" are you joking! wow!


----------



## SilasLove

ablacketer said:


> OMG!!! "we need a sun roof and automatic locks" are you joking! wow!

Ahh! I don't know what you are talking about because I have to wait until tomorrow to watch it on MTV.com! :nope:

Withdrawal! :haha:


----------



## lovetaralyn

So this episode further proves that Farrah has no common sense.


----------



## ablacketer

none! and Im sorry I spoiled it for you!

dont keep reading if you dont want it spoiled!!


can you believe she once again walked away and she fell off the bed! Im starting to see a habit of her walking away and not watching sophia closely..


----------



## Sentiment

It made me smile so hard to see gary dress up in that horrible costume for his daughter. Serious awww moment


----------



## lovetaralyn

ablacketer said:


> none! and Im sorry I spoiled it for you!
> 
> dont keep reading if you dont want it spoiled!!
> 
> 
> can you believe she once again walked away and she fell off the bed! Im starting to see a habit of her walking away and not watching sophia closely..

I couldn't believe she left her on the bed AFTER she almost fell the first time.


----------



## his.baby.mama

SPOILER for 2nite's epi:
Farrah, Farrah, Farrah how dim-witted can one perosn be? The whole selling car thing, why would you send someone YOUR money anyways?? And no diapers? Or a jacket??? Then you leave your daughter on the bed?? Gees....
Gary and Amber's house was such a mess. I wouldn't even want my kid around that...How hard is it to clean up!!! Gary stays home does he not??


----------



## Tilliepink

Keep on checking the MTV website but its still not up...im very impatient!! lol


----------



## brunette&bubs

I knew right when Farrah walked away that that baby was gonna fall off the bed.
And man, did it make a loud thump!


----------



## x__amour

Oh man, Farrah just keeps getting... Dumber. I knew Sophia would fall off the bed! It seems she leaves Sophia alone... A lot. No diapers or jacket? Niiice. I do feel bad for Farrah for getting scammed but c'mon. It's common knowledge. You don't make any deals on Craigslist without meeting face to face. Especially over something like, I don't know, A CAR. As soon as Farrah was like, "Oh and he sent me an extra $3000 so I could ship it to him!" I was like, FAKE FAKE FAKE. 

I'm glad Bentley likes Kyle though! He kind of looks like Bentley in some ways! I just hope he knows what he's in for!

I am really glad that Tyler FINALLY dropped everything. When he wouldn't even hug Catelynn I was like, OMG. Really? I know he's hurt but at least show her you love her?

And Amber and Gary... Ah... Another full episode of screaming. I'm telling you, the first word out of poor Leah's mouth is going to be the f bomb. Ayi yi yi.


----------



## vinnz21

lovetaralyn said:


> My hormones have finally gotten the best of me, I cried so much during that episode last night! I'm glad this season is getting juicier! :p

Yeah thats good for you Lovetaralyn


----------



## QuintinsMommy

farrah is the ugliest crier :haha:

I can't believe she says having a hard time buying for bills and daycare and such but she can buy a new car!?!
shit, if I needed money that bad I wouldn't be buying a car and selling my old one, I would be selling the old one for child care and bills and taking the damn bus!


----------



## x__amour

PreggoEggo said:


> farrah is the ugliest crier :haha:

Haha, I know!


----------



## kattsmiles

x__amour said:


> Oh man, Farrah just keeps getting... Dumber. I knew Sophia would fall off the bed! It seems she leaves Sophia alone... A lot. No diapers or jacket? Niiice. I do feel bad for Farrah for getting scammed but c'mon. It's common knowledge. You don't make any deals on Craigslist without meeting face to face. Especially over something like, I don't know, A CAR. As soon as Farrah was like, "Oh and he sent me an extra $3000 so I could ship it to him!" I was like, FAKE FAKE FAKE.
> 
> I'm glad Bentley likes Kyle though! He kind of looks like Bentley in some ways! I just hope he knows what he's in for!
> 
> I am really glad that Tyler FINALLY dropped everything. When he wouldn't even hug Catelynn I was like, OMG. Really? I know he's hurt but at least show her you love her?
> 
> And Amber and Gary... Ah... Another full episode of screaming. I'm telling you, the first word out of poor Leah's mouth is going to be the f bomb. Ayi yi yi.

My thoughts EXACTLY. I couldn't have said any of that better. I think I'm just about the only person here who are absolutely sick of Tyler and Catelynn though. When I watch them it's like two 40 year olds bickering, not two teenagers. But it's nice to see they've worked it out. Amber and Gary on the other hand make me want to pull my hair out. That relationship is toxic. I understand they want to stay together for their LO, but they're doing more harm than good with all the screaming and fighting in front of her. Sigh :dohh:


----------



## MissMamma

Is this just an american thing? I wanna watch too :hissy:..xx


----------



## SilasLove

I feel bad for Farrah because she got scammed. $3,000 is a lot of money to just suddenly be out of, I couldn't imagine trying to catch up after losing that much! Of course, I would love to have $3,000 in the first place. Lol. I literally live paycheck to paycheck. She should have been more aware though, but we all have to learn somehow. But who leaves their child unattended on the bed? I understand you are in a frazzled moment, but her crib was right there. You could have put her in it really fast! I know that I can leave my son on any elevated surface for even 2 seconds - because that is all it takes! Eh, that made me upset. But once again, we all learn from our mistakes!

When the episode first started, I was really getting tired of Tyler and Catelynn - well, rather, Catelynn lying and the way Tyler was acting. I can't blame him too much - but ugh, just annoying. But now I feel better about all that, glad they are making up. So glad he did not read the phone records! A great step forward!

Amber and Gary - wow. I really get sick of it, but I understand where Amber was coming from. She has every right to defend her family. But I just hate how she goes about it, of course that is not to say if my OH acted like Gary about the whole situation I may have reacted in a similar way. But honestly, you need to let it go in the moment because anger is just going to overtake you. Step away and talk to his family about things when you are more calm.

I am glad Bentley and Kyle got along pretty well. Bentley was so cute at first! :D I am not sure about having Kyle carry Bentley and change his diaper on the first day of meeting him, but its probably best that he realize that comes with it too (at times). You can tell Maci really likes Kyle - aw, new love is so cute! :) Lol


----------



## SilasLove

PreggoEggo said:


> *farrah is the ugliest crier *:haha:
> 
> I can't believe she says having a hard time buying for bills and daycare and such but she can buy a new car!?!
> shit, if I needed money that bad I wouldn't be buying a car and selling my old one, I would be selling the old one for child care and bills and taking the damn bus!

I know! I was going to post that on here, but thought maybe I sounded a bit insensitive so I never did! Haha. But I can't stand it when she cries! I brace myself for it, haha.


----------



## Tanara

HAHAHAHA omg Gary in the Easter bunny costume :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## peanut56

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me crashing here...I'm not a teen, but I follow this thread because I LOVE the show!
I feel bad for Farrah because naive, trusting people fall victims to scams all the time, and it's a very harsh way to learn you can't be so trusting...but I'm confused! So the guy buys her car for $5000, but sends her an extra $3000 so she can ship it...but she had to wire him the $3000?? Why would he send it to her if she was just supposed to send it back? I was sooo confused...maybe I missed something? Was she wiring it to someone else? And she didn't think it was odd that he bought her car for the full asking price, and didn't even need to look at it, test drive it, have it inspected, anything? I mean, maybe he did and they just didn't show it...
I feel like Amber had every right to defend her family; I would have done the same. But I think she took it out way too much on Gary. I don't like Gary a whole lot, but it seems like he can do NOTHING right. I can't stand it when she yells at him, especially in front of the poor baby! They fight and she immediately starts yelling. It grates on my nerves.
I love Maci, she's such a good Mom. Bentley is so cute!
I'm so glad Tyler finally gave it up. I understand him being angry, but it was obvious Catelynn was very remorseful...it kind of made me sad for her that he kept emotionally beating her up about it and making her feel like crap.


----------



## ablacketer

welcome, Im no where near teen years lol and I love this show :)


----------



## his.baby.mama

peanut56 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me crashing here...I'm not a teen, but I follow this thread because I LOVE the show!
> I feel bad for Farrah because naive, trusting people fall victims to scams all the time, and it's a very harsh way to learn you can't be so trusting...but I'm confused! So the guy buys her car for $5000, but sends her an extra $3000 so she can ship it...but she had to wire him the $3000?? Why would he send it to her if she was just supposed to send it back? I was sooo confused...maybe I missed something? Was she wiring it to someone else? And she didn't think it was odd that he bought her car for the full asking price, and didn't even need to look at it, test drive it, have it inspected, anything? I mean, maybe he did and they just didn't show it...

Actually people will send a check with a letter inside explainning what to do with some sob story that their comp is broken or whatever and ask to wire 3k to a place they prob make up. go collect it and then their screwed.

My OH sold his truck on Craigslist and he received, I kid you not, like 4 letters from different people, with different sob stories, with a check inside for more than the amount of the truck. He was smart enough to rip them up and be done with it.

My OH also thought it was odd she had 3k in the bank but was talking about her financial troubles, rent, school etc. Maybe it was just A MTV motive for watchers...idk...


----------



## Phantom

I screamed when Sophia fell off the bed. Farrah really needs to get her priorities straightened out. She is lucky that she was getting child care for free from the government. I think Farrah could really benefit from having a parental role model and support in her life. 

I was ready to ball my eyes out when Caitlynn and Tyler saw the pictures of Carly! I was amazed they managed to keep it in.


----------



## Bride2Be

I'm watching i right now! Farrah wants a new car? OMG!


----------



## SilasLove

Bride2Be said:


> I'm watching i right now! Farrah wants a new car? OMG!

I know! Its like good heavens woman! You have more than some do already, just give it up.


----------



## ShelbyLee

i dont think that farrah had that much bc when she was talking to the bank they said it was overdrawn 2600 so she would have had 400 in the bank.. idk how she wired 3000..


----------



## peanut56

What happened is she had $400 in her account, then she deposited that guy's $8000 check, and wired the $3000. The check was returned, so the bank had to take the $8000 back...since she already spent the $3000, it put her overdrawn $2600 (the $3000 she wired minus her original $400).
You would think the bank would hold a check that big until it cleared...but I guess not all banks do that.


----------



## ShelbyLee

yeahh.. that sounds right.


----------



## Sentiment

Craigslist is the shadiest website out there, im pretty sure everyone knows that


----------



## vpeterman720

Ok so I just watched the new episode of Teen Mom and Farrah is an idiot. OBVIOUSLY that was a scam. "I'm gunna give you a check and you send me 3000 back so I can ship you my car." Yea right. You don't do that stuff on craigslist. AND why would you even think about wiring the money until you KNEW that the check was good?? Oh and she left sophia on the 2 1/2 ft tall bed to fall again!! Does she ever WATCH her kid? ugh. 

I think that Gary looked adorable in his bunny costume and is an amazing dad. Like, wow. I know that my OH said he would do that for our baby but he def wouldn't do it on national television. I also think that Amber was really disrespectful, rude, and trashy by starting drama at a nice family dinner. She couldn't have just been like "I understand you don't like my family but will you please not speak about them like that around me." and that could've been the end. I think if Gary knows what is good for his health and his sanity he will not marry Amber and he will take Leah. 

I love Kyle. Kyle tries so hard, and you can tell that he's scared but he really wants to make Maci happy which makes him such a great guy. I hope he stays around. But Maci shouldn't have expected Bently to immediately warm up to him. Either way, they are a great pair IMO. 

I'm glad Catelynn and Tyler are working stuff out. He pissed me off because he reminded me so much of my OH when we were having problems and the fact that he wouldn't even hug her and the whole "your presence disgusts me" comment. UGH!!! that made me so angry! She was being honest with him! If she hides stuff he gets pissed, if shes honest he STILL gets pissed! He needed to figure out what he wanted and I'm glad he finally did. 

Overall I thought it was a relatively good episode.


----------



## brunette&bubs

SilasLove said:


> Bride2Be said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching i right now! Farrah wants a new car? OMG!
> 
> I know! Its like good heavens woman! You have more than some do already, just give it up.Click to expand...

The only reason I can sympathize with Farrah getting a new car is that she lives in the same town as me (Council Bluffs, IA is basically an extension of the Omaha, NE downtown)
Well the winters here are really harsh, we had about 8 feet of snow fall during Christmas last year. 
In this town we do not have reliable subways or bussing systems. It also looks like she is always commuting to Omaha anyways. I believe she goes to school and works in Omaha. 
I wouldn't feel safe driving around in an unreliable car in our town with a baby in the back.
Thats my reasoning, not sure if it was hers. Or if the new car she wants to get is reliable and 4 wheel drive etc...
Just my two cents...


----------



## AriannasMama

brunette&bubs said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bride2Be said:
> 
> 
> I'm watching i right now! Farrah wants a new car? OMG!
> 
> I know! Its like good heavens woman! You have more than some do already, just give it up.Click to expand...
> 
> The only reason I can sympathize with Farrah getting a new car is that she lives in the same town as me (Council Bluffs, IA is basically an extension of the Omaha, NE downtown)
> Well the winters here are really harsh, we had about 8 feet of snow fall during Christmas last year.
> In this town we do not have reliable subways or bussing systems. It also looks like she is always commuting to Omaha anyways. I believe she goes to school and works in Omaha.
> I wouldn't feel safe driving around in an unreliable car in our town with a baby in the back.
> Thats my reasoning, not sure if it was hers. Or if the new car she wants to get is reliable and 4 wheel drive etc...
> Just my two cents...Click to expand...


I live in the midwest so I know about harsh winters and her car looks nicer than mine. She said she "needs" a sunroof and automatic locks. I could see if she said her car was having mechanical problems that she needed a new one, but a sunroof and automatic locks are not a necessity, lol.


----------



## ilvmylbug

vpeterman720 said:


> Ok so I just watched the new episode of
> I think that Gary looked adorable in his bunny costume and is an amazing dad. Like, wow. I know that my OH said he would do that for our baby but he def wouldn't do it on national television. I also think that Amber was really disrespectful, rude, and trashy by starting drama at a nice family dinner. She couldn't have just been like "I understand you don't like my family but will you please not speak about them like that around me." and that could've been the end. I think if Gary knows what is good for his health and his sanity he will not marry Amber and he will take Leah.

I think that it was blown out if proportion. If that was me, I wouldn't have left the house and rudely let my future mom-in-law to clean up after me, after all, she didn't say anything rude. But Gary's brother WAS being very rude, in my opinion. It's natural for everyone to defend their loved ones, and Amber is especially sensitive when it comes to her father (who I believe is dying of cirrhosis of the liver, she said it on the finale special on Season 1), so I don't blame her for getting mad. Was it really necessary for Gary's brother (or whoever he was) to say those comments, especially when Amber was right there? Gary didn't even defend her. Obviously Amber's family and Gary's family have some animosity towards each other. But if I was her, and I got to the point where I had to leave, I would have taken my daughter with me - and the car keys! I understand why Amber gets frustrated with Gary. First of all, he doesn't pay any bills, or even have a job for that matter. But I do agree Amber can be a little dramatic. Especially with the episode where he proposed to her in Florida. She was even criticizing his proposal! :dohh:



vpeterman720 said:


> I'm glad Catelynn and Tyler are working stuff out. He pissed me off because he reminded me so much of my OH when we were having problems and the fact that he wouldn't even hug her and the whole "your presence disgusts me" comment. UGH!!! that made me so angry! She was being honest with him! If she hides stuff he gets pissed, if shes honest he STILL gets pissed! He needed to figure out what he wanted and I'm glad he finally did.
> 
> Overall I thought it was a relatively good episode.

Catelynn and Tyler are very good together, but because they are so young, they will have a lot of obstacles to face in their relationship. Personally, I empathize with Tyler. Catelynn, although it was 3 years ago, CHEATED on Tyler. I mean, she slept with her boyfriend while her and Tyler were keeping in touch in a long distance relationship. So I can understand why Tyler holds a lot of anger and is really upset with Catelynn. It also seems that all Tyler has is Catelynn to connect with in his life (and vice versa), so that's probably why he was so hurt.



I love Teen Mom and I hate that it won't be on this upcoming Tuesday. I can't wait two weeks!!! :growlmad:


----------



## SilasLove

ilvmylbug said:


> I love Teen Mom and I hate that it won't be on this upcoming Tuesday. I can't wait two weeks!!! :growlmad:

Me too! Bleh, its one thing I have to look forward too, lol. All my other shows are off the air right now or I can't watch them because they aren't posted on the internet and I don't have the cable channel!!


----------



## DramaFreeMama

I'm sorry, but if you make a mistake as dumb as sending someone you have never met off craigslist 3000 BEFORE you even check if the the check has cleared and then you yell at your 1 year old baby for making noise while you are on the phone and then leave her on a bed feet off of the floor and leave the room knowing she could fall off....

you are just too irresponsible to handle a child.... when is someone going to rescue that baby from farrah?


----------



## SilasLove

DramaFreeMama said:


> I'm sorry, but if you make a mistake as dumb as sending someone you have never met off craigslist 3000 BEFORE you even check if the the check has cleared and then you yell at your 1 year old baby for making noise while you are on the phone and then leave her on a bed feet off of the floor and leave the room knowing she could fall off....
> 
> you are just too irresponsible to handle a child.... when is someone going to rescue that baby from farrah?

Yes, yes. Agreed. I have been in situations where my frustration over something else has made me a bit irritable towards my son - but I definitely wouldn't leave him on the bed to crack his head open. Sometimes it is frustrating when your child is yelling at the top of their lungs while you are trying to have an important conversation over the phone. _But_, they don't know any better, so you try to remember that. Even in stressful situations.


----------



## DramaFreeMama

SilasLove said:


> DramaFreeMama said:
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but if you make a mistake as dumb as sending someone you have never met off craigslist 3000 BEFORE you even check if the the check has cleared and then you yell at your 1 year old baby for making noise while you are on the phone and then leave her on a bed feet off of the floor and leave the room knowing she could fall off....
> 
> you are just too irresponsible to handle a child.... when is someone going to rescue that baby from farrah?
> 
> Yes, yes. Agreed. I have been in situations where my frustration over something else has made me a bit irritable towards my son - but I definitely wouldn't leave him on the bed to crack his head open. Sometimes it is frustrating when your child is yelling at the top of their lungs while you are trying to have an important conversation over the phone. _But_, they don't know any better, so you try to remember that. Even in stressful situations.Click to expand...

I can understand being frustrated, but yes, she should have put her in a crib or play pen (or even on the floor would have been better than an edge of the bed). I would never leave a room with my child in an unsafe place (bed, bathtub, sink, etc.), not even for a second. Because it only take a second for something like a fall or injury to happen.


----------



## SilasLove

I had to look up the thread, since no one updated about last nights episode! Am I the only one who has watched it? ...


----------



## Sentiment

I missed it last night, but I caught some show called "Baby High"

did anyone else see that show too? It's about a highschool for young mothers, they have a daycare inside the school, and the moms ride on the school bus with their children


----------



## brunette&bubs

Nope I saw it.

My overall impressions...

Maci and Kyle seem to be getting along great. I just hope it lasts and he can handle "daddyhood" It would be so disappointing for her to move all the way out there and realize that they don't really love each other anymore and that he would rather be young than mature for her. I think it will be interesting to see how Maci's parents react to her move to Nashville.

Farrah, she was kind of uneventful this episode. I'm glad she is getting more hours and trying to support herself. I don't know why she would even try speed dating in the first place! Haha! I think when the time is right, her prince charming will come into her life. I sure hope it does for her sake! I saw on the next episode that her and her mother go to counseling together. I hope they are somehow able to fix their dysfunctional relationship.

Amber, she needs to stop putting off her GED and just get the damn thing already. It's been almost 2 years since she dropped out of high school and STILL no GED. There was no reason for her to drop out of high school so early in her pregnancy, but I have no frickin clue what goes on in her mind half the time. She needs to get a tutor in order to pass her GED, but she should have been trying non-stop since she dropped out of high school to get it. It seems like she doesn't really care that much. She is the only girl who STILL doesn't have her high school diploma. I'm sure she still won't have her GED at the reunion. Oh, and she wants to take "vitamins or pills" to make her smart...hun thats called adderall and I wouldn't be surprised if she got her hands on those either. 

Caitlynn, so glad things between her and Tyler. But, Butch is going to rehab for cocaine?!?! WTF. Her mom was definitely overreacting and out of line with Caitlynn but it was nice to see Caitlynn step up and be and adult and show that she IS better than her mom and better than the life she has there. I completely agree, her daughter Carly is in a much better place...a place where there is no screaming and fighting, constant smoking and drug use, and family members heading to jail and rehab every other month. I hope she is able to attend a good college so her and Tyler can make a better life for themselves.

Love this show! Just read there will be another season of 16 & Pregnant and another season of Teen Mom.
Personally, I like Teen Mom and the FIRST season of 16 and pregnant. For some reason the last season of 16 pregnant seemed acted out. I just love the girls from the original and I don't really care much about the others.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Sentiment said:


> I missed it last night, but I caught some show called "Baby High"
> 
> did anyone else see that show too? It's about a highschool for young mothers, they have a daycare inside the school, and the moms ride on the school bus with their children

Baby high is a high school in the same city that my husband and I went to college (Louisville, KY). I just thought that was interesting. Personally, I think that show is kind of boring compared to Teen Mom


----------



## peanut56

Amber is really starting to annoy me. I can't stand how as soon as Gary says something she doesn't like, she immediately starts yelling at him. I can't stand the yelling!!! Leah's first word must have been the F bomb.
Perhaps he shouldn't have said what he said about wanting to marry a woman "on her game" or whatever, but I really don't think he was implying she's stupid. And I don't understand why she has to quit her job to get her GED. I mean yeah, it'll be a lot of studying, but how many women do full time school, work and motherhood? Look at Maci! 
I really hope things work out with Maci and Kyle. She's such a good person and a good mom, and he seems like a good guy.
I thought Farrah's speed dating was pretty funny. I also admire her for pulling herself together and working hard to get through the month after being scammed out of so much money. 
I felt bad for Catelynn, her mom was way out of line. It really seems like she's resentful that they gave Carly up for adoption. That family seems messed up though, and Catelynn and Tyler CLEARLY made the right decision! Glad to see that Catelynn was the bigger person and cleaned up and did the dishes for her mom.


----------



## vpeterman720

Amber: Oh, Amber, you again. I always start with her. First, I agree that Gary should get a job to help pay for bills but he also takes care of Leah and that saves them money on daycare and whatnot. Amber really didn't need to quit her job to get her GED. She works at a freaking tanning salon! She can study there when no one is in or when shes home and NOT taking care of Leah because she NEVER takes care of Leah. (did y'all see the episode where she was begging Leah not to pee on her?? Your kid is gunna pee on you. it happens, its called motherhood) Gary was out of line with the "on top of her game" deal but w.e. I see where he is coming from. She really had no reason to stop tryihng to get her GED in the first place. It wasn't like she had soooo much going on in 2 years that she couldn't even study. GRRRR, she doesn't try thats why she pisses me off.

Farrah: I agree, uneventful, but I do (finally) give her props for trying to put her big girl panties on and taking care of her priorities.

Maci: DON'T MOVE!!!!! If she moves out there and they don't work out what is she gunna do?? Just up root again and move back. And why in the hell didn't she think that she was just going to be able to move away without going through the courts since her and loser-butt have joint custody?? Not the sharpest tool in the shed this week Maci. I also think that Bentley calling Kyle da-da scared him and he might not stick around much longer. =(

Catelynn: I think her mom is on drugs too and that butch was her source. That would explain the insanity every time butch is gone. Catelynns mom reminds me of my mom only my mom wouldn't have ended it at Thank you for doing what I asked she wouldn't have stopped until I left. *sigh* poor catelynn. I do think that she and tyler made a good decision when they gave Carly up for adoption.


----------



## Burchy314

brunette&bubs said:


> Nope I saw it.
> 
> My overall impressions...
> 
> Maci and Kyle seem to be getting along great. I just hope it lasts and he can handle "daddyhood" It would be so disappointing for her to move all the way out there and realize that they don't really love each other anymore and that he would rather be young than mature for her. I think it will be interesting to see how Maci's parents react to her move to Nashville.
> 
> Farrah, she was kind of uneventful this episode. I'm glad she is getting more hours and trying to support herself. I don't know why she would even try speed dating in the first place! Haha! I think when the time is right, her prince charming will come into her life. I sure hope it does for her sake! I saw on the next episode that her and her mother go to counseling together. I hope they are somehow able to fix their dysfunctional relationship.
> 
> Amber, she needs to stop putting off her GED and just get the damn thing already. It's been almost 2 years since she dropped out of high school and STILL no GED. There was no reason for her to drop out of high school so early in her pregnancy, but I have no frickin clue what goes on in her mind half the time. She needs to get a tutor in order to pass her GED, but she should have been trying non-stop since she dropped out of high school to get it. It seems like she doesn't really care that much. She is the only girl who STILL doesn't have her high school diploma. I'm sure she still won't have her GED at the reunion. Oh, and she wants to take "vitamins or pills" to make her smart...hun thats called adderall and I wouldn't be surprised if she got her hands on those either.
> 
> Caitlynn, so glad things between her and Tyler. But, Butch is going to rehab for cocaine?!?! WTF. Her mom was definitely overreacting and out of line with Caitlynn but it was nice to see Caitlynn step up and be and adult and show that she IS better than her mom and better than the life she has there. I completely agree, her daughter Carly is in a much better place...a place where there is no screaming and fighting, constant smoking and drug use, and family members heading to jail and rehab every other month. I hope she is able to attend a good college so her and Tyler can make a better life for themselves.
> 
> Love this show! Just read there will be another season of 16 & Pregnant and another season of Teen Mom.
> Personally, I like Teen Mom and the FIRST season of 16 and pregnant. For some reason the last season of 16 pregnant seemed acted out. I just love the girls from the original and I don't really care much about the others.

I AGREE WITH ALL OF THIS!!!!!! It is all soooo true! I hope that Kyle and Maci work out, they are so cute and good together.

Oh and just wondering...did it tell you when the new seasons of 16 and pregnant and teen mom would be starting?


----------



## DramaFreeMama

Last episode was pretty boring i think. Not worth the 2 week wait :/

I think everyone above said everything i could think of as far as a commentary. I just hope next episode is better..


----------



## caRISSasBump

can't wait for this season of Teen Mom to start in Australia! :) Loved last season :)


----------



## ablacketer

I must be the only one confused. I havent been watching forever but is butch tylers dad? and he is dating Cate's mom? right?


----------



## peanut56

Yep, Butch is Tyler's dad...and he's married to Catelynn's mom!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

vpeterman720 said:


> Catelynn: I think her mom is on drugs too and that butch was her source. That would explain the insanity every time butch is gonen.

i thought this too:thumbup:


----------



## SilasLove

I hated seeing how Catelynn's mom treated her. It reminds me of how my mother used to act when she was on drugs. Everything was good when she had them, but the minute they were gone life was hell. It was a terrible and really depressing time in my life.

I hate that Amber even mentioned quitting her job to get her GED. Wtf? Some people would kill for a frickin job these days, and you have one your so willing to quit? Grow up! She says she only works part-time anyway ... so its not like its that far of a dang stretch. SO annoying. 

I am not sure if Maci should move, I think maybe she is moving just a bit too fast. But I understand her reasoning, she really wants to give Kyle a chance this time around. So I wish them the best. But, she should have known that it wouldn't be easy for Ryan for her to just take his son 2 hours away. Ready to see next weeks episode to see how that unfolds!

Glad Farrah is working hard to catch back up. Couldn't imagine doing it myself to be honest.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Burchy314 said:


> brunette&bubs said:
> 
> 
> Nope I saw it.
> 
> My overall impressions...
> 
> Maci and Kyle seem to be getting along great. I just hope it lasts and he can handle "daddyhood" It would be so disappointing for her to move all the way out there and realize that they don't really love each other anymore and that he would rather be young than mature for her. I think it will be interesting to see how Maci's parents react to her move to Nashville.
> 
> Farrah, she was kind of uneventful this episode. I'm glad she is getting more hours and trying to support herself. I don't know why she would even try speed dating in the first place! Haha! I think when the time is right, her prince charming will come into her life. I sure hope it does for her sake! I saw on the next episode that her and her mother go to counseling together. I hope they are somehow able to fix their dysfunctional relationship.
> 
> Amber, she needs to stop putting off her GED and just get the damn thing already. It's been almost 2 years since she dropped out of high school and STILL no GED. There was no reason for her to drop out of high school so early in her pregnancy, but I have no frickin clue what goes on in her mind half the time. She needs to get a tutor in order to pass her GED, but she should have been trying non-stop since she dropped out of high school to get it. It seems like she doesn't really care that much. She is the only girl who STILL doesn't have her high school diploma. I'm sure she still won't have her GED at the reunion. Oh, and she wants to take "vitamins or pills" to make her smart...hun thats called adderall and I wouldn't be surprised if she got her hands on those either.
> 
> Caitlynn, so glad things between her and Tyler. But, Butch is going to rehab for cocaine?!?! WTF. Her mom was definitely overreacting and out of line with Caitlynn but it was nice to see Caitlynn step up and be and adult and show that she IS better than her mom and better than the life she has there. I completely agree, her daughter Carly is in a much better place...a place where there is no screaming and fighting, constant smoking and drug use, and family members heading to jail and rehab every other month. I hope she is able to attend a good college so her and Tyler can make a better life for themselves.
> 
> Love this show! Just read there will be another season of 16 & Pregnant and another season of Teen Mom.
> Personally, I like Teen Mom and the FIRST season of 16 and pregnant. For some reason the last season of 16 pregnant seemed acted out. I just love the girls from the original and I don't really care much about the others.
> 
> I AGREE WITH ALL OF THIS!!!!!! It is all soooo true! I hope that Kyle and Maci work out, they are so cute and good together.
> 
> Oh and just wondering...did it tell you when the new seasons of 16 and pregnant and teen mom would be starting?Click to expand...

I'm not sure when the new season will be for 16 & pregnant...BUT I'm hoping they do it like they did the first time around. Season finale for teen mom and then a two week break then the first episode of 16 & pregnant


----------



## x__amour

My views for this week...

*Maci;* I'm glad her and Kyle are doing well and that Bentley likes Kyle but I hope he knows what he's got coming at him if he wants Maci to move out to Nashville. Ah, Ryan's going to be so pissed that Maci wants to move. I just hope Maci and Kyle last, unlike her and Ryan! But Ryan is a straight a duche bag and Kyle is pretty sweet. He seems a little thick sometimes though! :haha:

*Amber;* I really wish that girl would watch her mouth around Leah. I swear... It's sad that she can't remember anything for her GED but getting it is NOT THAT HARD. The GED is actually academics at an _8th grade level._ She really, really, really shouldn't have put it off for that long. And she also doesn't need to quit her job to study for her GED. Eeesh. 

*Catelynn;* First of all, yes. Butch is Tyler's dad and married Catelynn's mom April. Haha. Gross. But Catelynn and Tyler were together first and neither Catelynn's mom or Tyler's dad adopted the other so I think they're okay? It's still weird. But holy hell... Catelynn's mom April needs to chill the eff out. I can't believe she talks to her daughter like that. It's disgusting. If I ever talked to *MY* daughter like that? I could never forgive myself. Good for Butch going to rehab instead of jail, hope that works out for him! :thumbup: Tyler really needs to talk to his dad about all his balled up anger towards him though... :nope:

*Farrah;* Sweet Lord, she is dumb, dumb, dumb. She has a really good friend looking out for her though, even if she isn't on the brightest side. Ahaha, it was funny watching Farrah try and speed date though. I do think she should go and try and talk to her mom, even if she is slightly psychotic. :p


----------



## ilvmylbug

I agree last episode was a bit on the calm side. Although IMO, Amber and Gary always seem so hostile towards each other and very unsupportive. 

I'm surprised that the state is cutting off Farrah's free child care, and that she is also unable to get any other support from the state - not even food stamps or welfare assistance? What, is the income limit $20 a week over there? She works as a cook, how much can she make?

As for next week, I'm interested in watching Maci and Ryan duke it out. I'm sure that MTV's footage of his and her relationship will give Maci an advantage in court, and I feel Ryan is being spiteful because Maci has moved on and is taking Bentley with her...


----------



## Tanara

x__amour said:


> *Amber;* It's sad that she can't remember anything for her GED but getting it is NOT THAT HARD. The GED is actually academics at an _8th grade level._



Have you taken the GED, how do you figure an exam that is the Equivelence to a High School Deploma is an 8th grade exam. I think your making a gross statment that is offencive to the people who couldnt get a High School Deploma for whatever reason and better themselves by getting a GED, which is actually the Equivlent to a Deploma.

You can get into almost any college and obtain any job a person with a High School Deploma can. Obviously it is not peer class's, you have to go for upgrading to get those courses added on, but alot of people who do graduate High School graduate with the minimum requirements to pass. And alot of those people do have to go to college to get their upgrading courses...


----------



## AriannasMama

The GED does test at a 12th grade level, if it was any lower there would be no motivation for people to even finish high school, lol, I guess its just easier for some people and harder for others, though I think Amber is taking it a BIT too far when she says she needs to quit her job to get it.


----------



## Tanara

If your comments were towards me, I wasnt at all saying Amber isnt taking it to far, I didnt work while i took my courses/exam, because my situation with my OH is such that i dont have to work, but i did attend classes, take care of my son ect, while doing so. My OH worked out of town so i had to pay for a babysitter for my son on my own (without his help, since i needed to do it independetly) go to classes 5 days a week for 4 hours, complete 2-3 hours of homework a night, clean my house take care of my son and run arrends when needed. I walked 30 min to and from class's. 

I do think in her situation she should continue to work, since she has gary there to watch Leah, she can drive and has her bf to take her where she needs to go, and he can help her with the housework, the driving running around ect. 

I am not personally a fan of Amber or Gary, they definatly need to figure out their issues or break up its an unhealthy situation for Leah. I also think Amber needs to grow up and stop using "I had a baby young poor me" as an excuse. I know plently of girls who work go to school live on their own and take care of their children. 




But i also think people need to stop putting the GED down, the GED was set in place originally for foregin people and people who quit school to go to wars ect. The test is not overly difficult if you just study and do the work in the book, but It is also not easy, I studied very hard to get mine, And i/and my family(and OH) am very proud to say i have it. I have heard more than one girl on this site dis the GED, when really i doubt any of them have taken it, and I can almost garentee their is more than a few girls on here without a Deploma or GED. I just want people to understand their putting down alot of people who worked hard to get their GED and im sure like me those girls are very proud to say they did it.


----------



## ablacketer

you cant get into the military any more with a ged ;) and I have mine so Im not bashing it.

different states have different difficulty levels, I took mine in alaska but I hear the one in alabama is much easier. 

now, enough arguing about GEDs ladies and back to how funny it was to watch amber crying her eyes out because she failed the practice test after saying out easy it was gonna be :)


----------



## brunette&bubs

Oh no, I was never bashing GED's whatsoever in MY post...
However, I have NO sympathy for Amber.
If you saw her in 16 & pregnant she dropped out of high school when she was 4/5 months pregnant because people started staring and talking about her.
IMO, thats just stupid. If she could have enrolled in an advanced high school (like Maci did) for the rest of her pregnancy, then she wouldn't be in this pickle.
Also, someone explain to me why it has been 2 years and she STILL hasn't even attempting taking the GED, just contemplated it.
It probably would have been alot easier to get the GED right after she dropped out so things were still fresh in her mind.
She doesn't seem like she cares too much about her education because if she did she would have worked her butt off and studied and received her GED MUCH earlier. 
I have nothing against GEDs, but I do think Amber is being lazy and has too many excuses for everything she does.


----------



## SilasLove

As much as she focuses on get her High School Diploma I think that may be the underlying issue. She doesn't want the GED, although it is more realistic for her situation. In my opinion, if she wanted her High School Diploma she should have stayed in school while she was still pregnant, and worked hard. Its just annoying to me.


----------



## trishy017

Poor Catelynn. Her mom's a effing ass!


----------



## AriannasMama

Tanara said:


> If your comments were towards me, I wasnt at all saying Amber isnt taking it to far, I didnt work while i took my courses/exam, because my situation with my OH is such that i dont have to work, but i did attend classes, take care of my son ect, while doing so. My OH worked out of town so i had to pay for a babysitter for my son on my own (without his help, since i needed to do it independetly) go to classes 5 days a week for 4 hours, complete 2-3 hours of homework a night, clean my house take care of my son and run arrends when needed. I walked 30 min to and from class's.
> 
> I do think in her situation she should continue to work, since she has gary there to watch Leah, she can drive and has her bf to take her where she needs to go, and he can help her with the housework, the driving running around ect.
> 
> I am not personally a fan of Amber or Gary, they definatly need to figure out their issues or break up its an unhealthy situation for Leah. I also think Amber needs to grow up and stop using "I had a baby young poor me" as an excuse. I know plently of girls who work go to school live on their own and take care of their children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But i also think people need to stop putting the GED down, the GED was set in place originally for foregin people and people who quit school to go to wars ect. The test is not overly difficult if you just study and do the work in the book, but It is also not easy, I studied very hard to get mine, And i/and my family(and OH) am very proud to say i have it. I have heard more than one girl on this site dis the GED, when really i doubt any of them have taken it, and I can almost garentee their is more than a few girls on here without a Deploma or GED. I just want people to understand their putting down alot of people who worked hard to get their GED and im sure like me those girls are very proud to say they did it.


That comment was not towards you, my Fiance has a GED as does my brother, so I've got no problem with people who have them, in my eyes its the same thing as a HS diploma, I personally just think Amber is being kinda lazy about it, no one needs to quit their job to take classes or whatever she is doing to get prepared for her test. 

Sorry if you felt people were being negative about the GED. :hugs:


----------



## vpeterman720

ablacketer said:


> you cant get into the military any more with a ged ;) and I have mine so Im not bashing it.
> 
> different states have different difficulty levels, I took mine in alaska but I hear the one in alabama is much easier.
> 
> now, enough arguing about GEDs ladies and back to how funny it was to watch amber crying her eyes out because she failed the practice test after saying out easy it was gonna be :)

Actually you CAN get into the military with a GED. You just have to make a 50+ on your ASVAB where as with a high school diploma its a 32. My OH is in the Navy and he was home schooled and they looked at it like a GED. (very proud of his 70 though). =))

annnnyyyywwwaaaayyys...
I don't think that Ambers the brightest girl on the block anyways so she will have to study hard. 
But it was kinda funny watching her have a break down over it.


----------



## vinteenage

Tanara said:


> But i also think people need to stop putting the GED down, the GED was set in place originally for foregin people and people who quit school to go to wars ect. The test is not overly difficult if you just study and do the work in the book, but It is also not easy, I studied very hard to get mine, And i/and my family(and OH) am very proud to say i have it. I have heard more than one girl on this site dis the GED, when really i doubt any of them have taken it, and I can almost garentee their is more than a few girls on here without a* Deploma* or GED. I just want people to understand their putting down alot of people who worked hard to get their GED and im sure like me those girls are very proud to say they did it.

Alright, sorry, but this has been driving me insane since you're talking about how the GED is accurate to a high school education and all. It's *di*ploma, not *de*ploma, and it's not a proper noun.


----------



## x__amour

Tanara said:


> Have you taken the GED, how do you figure an exam that is the Equivelence to a High School Deploma is an 8th grade exam. I think your making a gross statment that is offencive to the people who couldnt get a High School Deploma for whatever reason and better themselves by getting a GED, which is actually the Equivlent to a Deploma.
> 
> You can get into almost any college and obtain any job a person with a High School Deploma can. Obviously it is not peer class's, you have to go for upgrading to get those courses added on, but alot of people who do graduate High School graduate with the minimum requirements to pass. And alot of those people do have to go to college to get their upgrading courses...

I *HAVE* taken the GED actually. I wasn't putting anyone down about the GED at all. I KNOW that the GED is the equivalent to a high school diploma. So let me rephrase. The GED is an academic test between the levels of 8th through 12th grade. You must score better than 60% of seniors to achieve the GED. Then again, the GED varies by each and every state by level and how to obtain it. I'm sorry that you took this the wrong way? I'm not putting it down at all nor am I going to start a fight about a GED because I think that's ridiculous? I wasn't trying to start anything or say crap about the GED. Sorry.


----------



## Tanara

Lol it was 3 am here, and i was on my OH's Iphone which changes my words, and i wasnt really to concerned with spelling. 

And there was a few other girls that were saying negitive comments towards the GED, and how people who are lazy get it.


----------



## x__amour

Tanara said:


> Lol it was 3 am here, and i was on my OH's Iphone which changes my words, and i wasnt really to concerned with spelling.
> 
> And there was a few other girls that were saying negitive comments towards the GED, and how people who are lazy get it.

Well, I'm sorry. I didn't mean for it to be negative at all! Forgive me? :flower: :)


----------



## Tanara

I wasnt mad for the record, Im just hormonal forgive me? 

:hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Haha, aren't we all? :hugs:


----------



## vinteenage

Tanara said:


> And there was a few other girls that were saying negitive comments towards the GED, and how people who are lazy get it.

Honestly not trying to start anything here.

In my area, it is generally the lazy people who decide high school is "boring" or "stupid" who drop out and then get the GED. They also tend to be druggies. Obviously, not everyone who get their GED has this attitude, but I think a good majority of them do and it explains why girls here would think that it's an easy way out, if you know what I mean?

Regarding Amber, I think it's ridiculous that she still hasn't gotten it yet. Didn't she drop out of school while she was still pregnant? She really should have prioritized and gotten her GED then, or arranged with Gary that when he gets home he's completely in charge of Leah for an hour or two so Amber can study. Amber clearly doesn't care enough, or doesn't realize how much having a GED will help her.

I actually did my middle school years online, and it's definitely feasible that she'd be able to that, and then gain the high school diploma. However, it would take a lot longer since you have to put x amount school "days" into it (a "day" for me was about 3 hours of work) to equal to the amount of schooling in person she would have (so if she dropped out in 10th grade, she'd have two years worth of work to do, but if she was able to do more than her assigned day's work load a day, and do work on weekends and through the summer she'd graduate a lot earlier). 

I'm also not sure what she meant that she could get her GED and then go back for her high school diploma though. You're only eligible, here at least, to go to high school and get your diploma until your 21. Then you have no other choice but to get your GED.


----------



## Tanara

Yeah but being that we all get stereo-typed for being teen moms, you would think that I don't know maybe they should stereo-type themselves? 

And that may be true in the UK, here the majority of people who take the GED are over 30 looking to gain better careers, and for the few young people say 18-22 are moms or fathers who HAD to drop out of school to gain a home/work. Since people here are not very excepting of teen pregnancy.


----------



## vinteenage

Tanara said:


> Yeah but being that we all get stereo-typed for being teen moms, you would think that I don't know maybe they should stereo-type themselves?

No but I don't think they were stereotyping everyone. They were talking in regards to Amber who honestly? Yeah, she is being awfully lazy about a [email protected]


----------



## Tanara

No this was from a different thread a while back, it had nothing to do with the show.


----------



## vinteenage

Ah, okay.


----------



## ablacketer

vpeterman720 said:


> ablacketer said:
> 
> 
> you cant get into the military any more with a ged ;) and I have mine so Im not bashing it.
> 
> different states have different difficulty levels, I took mine in alaska but I hear the one in alabama is much easier.
> 
> now, enough arguing about GEDs ladies and back to how funny it was to watch amber crying her eyes out because she failed the practice test after saying out easy it was gonna be :)
> 
> Actually you CAN get into the military with a GED. You just have to make a 50+ on your ASVAB where as with a high school diploma its a 32. My OH is in the Navy and he was home schooled and they looked at it like a GED. (very proud of his 70 though). =))
> .Click to expand...

I said "anymore" hun. and the minimum entrance is different for each service. Im active duty military with a GED, all I was saying is that you cant get in with it anymore. they stopped accepting it :)

he should be proud of that 70, I was rather proud of my 80 especially since I took the asvab at 24 years old after being out of school for 6 years and wihtout being able to study since I was home alone with a 1 yr old and 3 yr old :)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

jeez ladies, relax :haha:
I'm confused, I wonder what the cap is for free daycare for farrah? maybe she does make enough money but has bad spending habbits?


----------



## SilasLove

Er, the state was paying for Farrah's daycare because of all the stuff with her mother. Since her mom couldn't be alone with Sophia, she got free daycare until it was all settled. Now that is gone ... granted, I think she could get _something_ worked out where she gets a little help. She better figure it out quickly, otherwise she may find herself in a pickle at some point.


----------



## ablacketer

acrylic nails and the way pedicures arent helping her budget if you ask me...


----------



## ilvmylbug

Don't know if the UK gets OK Magazine, but in the US this week's cover has Farrah on the front with the title, "I'm Broke". In her story, she explains she can barely afford rent or baby food for her daughter Sophie. Now I know MTV tries to make their experiences on Teen Mom as realistic as possible, but I'm assuming they get some sort of compensation for being on the show? (Not to mention being interviewed for magazines....)

Maci is also on the cover of US Weekly, talking about her new boyfriend Kyle. :D

https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4190/maci20and20farrahthumb2.jpg https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3451/1283281294teenmom290.jpg


----------



## SilasLove

ilvmylbug said:


> Don't know if the UK gets OK Magazine, but in the US this week's cover has Farrah on the front with the title, "I'm Broke". In her story, she explains she can barely afford rent or baby food for her daughter Sophie. Now I know MTV tries to make their experiences on Teen Mom as realistic as possible, but I'm assuming they get some sort of compensation for being on the show? (Not to mention being interviewed for magazines....)
> 
> Maci is also on the cover of US Weekly, talking about her new boyfriend Kyle. :D
> 
> https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4190/maci20and20farrahthumb2.jpg https://img202.imageshack.us/img202/3451/1283281294teenmom290.jpg

I cannot imagine that Farrah makes too much working at a pizza place to not qualify for WIC or some sort of assistance, so I imagine she does get compensation for being on the show and that is why she doesn't qualify for these things. The same reason that I believe Amber can work part-time and keep their heads afloat and talk about quitting her job to finish her GED. I say they must be getting something. Otherwise, is it because Farrah thinks she is too good for assistance? If so, that is her problem.


----------



## SilasLove

ablacketer said:


> acrylic nails and the way pedicures arent helping her budget if you ask me...

Amen to that! :thumbup:


----------



## ilvmylbug

SilasLove said:


> I cannot imagine that Farrah makes too much working at a pizza place to not qualify for WIC or some sort of assistance, so I imagine she does get compensation for being on the show and that is why she doesn't qualify for these things. The same reason that I believe Amber can work part-time and keep their heads afloat and talk about quitting her job to finish her GED. I say they must be getting something. Otherwise, is it because Farrah thinks she is too good for assistance? If so, that is her problem.

The only reason I mention the government / state assistance is that Farrah mentioned that the only help she does get is the free daycare, which will end soon. She also mentions that isn't eligible to receive any other type of assistance. Weird, because I know people who are married who qualify for food stamps or at least some type of welfare. It's hard to believe that she doesn't qualify for either. She must be eligible for financial aid if she went to college, though. Maybe she doesn't realize that she is an independent now, and that her parent's income do not apply to her anymore. 

Side note - Farrah said her dad is broke, yet her mom owns two houses! Since they are divorced now, I assume that the mom is the moneymaker. I wonder what she does for a living??


----------



## brunette&bubs

Yeah Farrah's mom is LOADED.
I'm not sure what she does but I know she inherits a lot of money from her parents...who are also loaded.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Yeah Farrah's mom is LOADED.
I'm not sure what she does but I know she inherits a lot of money from her parents...who are also loaded.


----------



## ilvmylbug

Oh, that sounds like a generation of spoiled women! :lol: Farrah must get it from somewhere...

Just watched tonight's new episode of Teen Mom - ARGH! I hate Ryan, he is such an asshole. He is only asking for more time with Bentley because his parents are pressuring him, he doesn't care if he sees him or not, he just wants to win the battle! 

And who the hell is his girlfriend to comment on Maci and Ryan's relationship as parents. I'd like to see her get knocked up and see how "great" a parent Ryan is to her child. Stupid b**** needs to mind her own business! :growlmad:


----------



## brunette&bubs

Okay here's my view on last nights episode.

Farrah- So glad she took her mom to therapy with her. I'm glad her therapist pointed out how guarded and mad she is when her mom is around, even though she doesn't have a reason to be. I feel like as soon as Farrah let her guard down at the coffee shop and stopped being so angry, she was able to get along with her mom. I'M SO HAPPY! And now her mom will be able to help her out a bit, and it looks like next week she might be possibly moving into the house across the street.

Maci- not too much focus on HER too much this episode but more on Ryan. I do feel like they need to establish rules on custody in writing, but I don't feel like Ryan deserves to see Bentley more. He didn't want anything to do with that baby for the first year of his life and now all of a sudden he does. It seems like he's just trying to get back at Maci and trying to get her to not move. I feel bad that Maci has to go through this and basically "share" her son with Ryan. I hope he doesn't get more time with Bentley because I don't think he is very responsible in the first place.

Amber- Yay, it's her birthday and shes finally... 18?! Didn't know she was still that young. All the stuff Gary did for her was nice, and yes, I agree she should have a night just with the girls as she isn't able to go out often anyways. How rude for Gary to act like a douche on her birthday just because his friend was egging him on. I'm glad he came around and stopped acting so dramatic. I'm VERY glad she just forgave him and it didn't escalate into a huge fight.

Catelynn- I feel bad for how she has to deal with her mom. Her mom acts like the teenager. She is obviously very irritable since Butch is gone (meaning her drugs are gone) and she is not completely over Catelynn giving Carly up. She makes Catelynn feel like such shit! I feel bad for her. I'm glad her and Tyler had fun at prom, what a surprise winning Prom queen and king...didn't know they were that popular.


----------



## brunette&bubs

Okay here's my view on last nights episode.

Farrah- So glad she took her mom to therapy with her. I'm glad her therapist pointed out how guarded and mad she is when her mom is around, even though she doesn't have a reason to be. I feel like as soon as Farrah let her guard down at the coffee shop and stopped being so angry, she was able to get along with her mom. I'M SO HAPPY! And now her mom will be able to help her out a bit, and it looks like next week she might be possibly moving into the house across the street.

Maci- not too much focus on HER too much this episode but more on Ryan. I do feel like they need to establish rules on custody in writing, but I don't feel like Ryan deserves to see Bentley more. He didn't want anything to do with that baby for the first year of his life and now all of a sudden he does. It seems like he's just trying to get back at Maci and trying to get her to not move. I feel bad that Maci has to go through this and basically "share" her son with Ryan. I hope he doesn't get more time with Bentley because I don't think he is very responsible in the first place.

Amber- Yay, it's her birthday and shes finally... 18?! Didn't know she was still that young. All the stuff Gary did for her was nice, and yes, I agree she should have a night just with the girls as she isn't able to go out often anyways. How rude for Gary to act like a douche on her birthday just because his friend was egging him on. I'm glad he came around and stopped acting so dramatic. I'm VERY glad she just forgave him and it didn't escalate into a huge fight.

Catelynn- I feel bad for how she has to deal with her mom. Her mom acts like the teenager. She is obviously very irritable since Butch is gone (meaning her drugs are gone) and she is not completely over Catelynn giving Carly up. She makes Catelynn feel like such shit! I feel bad for her. I'm glad her and Tyler had fun at prom, what a surprise winning Prom queen and king...didn't know they were that popular.


----------



## SilasLove

I am a person who believes that if a father wants to be in their child's life - depending on all the circumstances - they should have that chance. (Of course, this is a case to case thing.)

In Ryan and Maci's case, I do believe Ryan deserves to be in Bentley's life. But who wants more time with him? Ryan, or his parents? Honestly, I feel Ryan's motivation is not coming from himself, but his family. And that sucks. Because Bentley definitely deserves better than that! I feel so terrible for Maci, she doesn't deserve this!

I like that Farrah and her mother are trying to mend things. Of course, they are both a set of nutcases, lol. But hopefully it lasts. Sophia is so funny with her grandma. :)

I freaking hate Catelynn's mother! Ugh. What a hag. That women needs some meds or something. Seriously bipolar or something. I know its probably stress and whatever else mixed together - but honestly. Catelynn doesn't deserve that. Ugh this woman reminds me so much of how my mother used to be! Makes me sick to my stomach.

Wow Gary, your a dick. First off, Gary needs to learn to think for himself. How dare he let his friend influence him like that! Use your freaking brain and think for yourself. Be a leader - especially when it comes to your own dang life! If you want to stand up to Amber for once, then you could choose a better day than her freaking birthday! Believe me, I am no Amber fan. But no one deserves that on their birthday. What a jerk. Also, I am convinced Amber is either dealing with depression or doing drugs. :| That sounds terrible, but has anyone watched the After Show for Episode 6? Stress, depression, drugs .. one of them. She was a bit out of it. :wacko:


----------



## Serene123

I hate living in the UK now, I haven't seen any of this!!!!!


----------



## ilvmylbug

Well, Amber seems to wear the pants in the relationship. Gary is very impressionable, like he doesn't have a mind for himself. His friend's a douchebag for intentionally ruining her birthday like that. The only reason Gary apologized was so he wouldn't get kicked out of her house!


----------



## x__amour

*Catelynn:* Oh man... Her mom... Is just... Nuts. :nope: The way she was talking to Catelynn and her friend like that, it was disgraceful... I hope she's watching the show right now and feeling pretty disgusted. She's kind of making an ass out of herself on TV. But Catelynn looked really pretty and it's cool she won prom queen! I hope Butch comes home soon so Catelynn's mom can chill the hell out though.

*Amber:* In the beginning, Gary was really sweet making her breakfast and giving her birthday presents. Haha, it was cute when Leah kept kissing that bear. But I was shocked he turned all... Duchebagey? Agh, why are they always fighting?! And his stupid friend! I wanted to slap him! But at least Gary made the right decision as did Amber for forgiving him and not letting things escalate any more.

*Farrah: *It was a really big step for Farrah to invite her mom to therapy and I'm glad she did. I think her mom is sorry for hitting her. Haha, I thought the therapist was kind of mean mocking Farrah though. At least they're working it out! But oh my gosh, was anyone else appalled when they saw Sophia sitting on the counter alone!? She could've fallen! Apparently Farrah doesn't learn. Oh wait, it's Farrah.

*Maci: *I think Maci is absolutely right on everything. Especially when she was talking to her mom. Ryan is lucky to see his child, period. Especially with all the crap he pulled when Bentley was born and not taking care of him at all. His girlfriend, Katherine, is it? She pissed me off. I thought she was alright at first but it's not her damn business! It's not her child! I do think that Ryan needs to be in Bentley's life because he is his father but I think Maci is plenty fair. It sucks Maci might not be able to move. They really need to work it out though. This is why sometimes I wish they had been able to work it out because I feel so bad for Bentley being shipped back and forth! :( I really hope that everything works out. But Maci has a lot of trash on Ryan from 16 and Pregnant and the first season of Teen Mom that she could easily show the court. Ah, she doesn't deserve this. She's such a good mom!

Next week should be interesting. I'm surprised Farrah wants to move back into the guest house when she just started renting her apartment? I don't know how Amber and Gary's marriage will work out though!


----------



## peanut56

I couldn't believe it when Farrah left Sophia on the counter! Didn't she learn from the bed incident? Sophia could have seriously hurt herself. But I'm glad Farrah and her mom are making progress (even though I think her mom is kind of a nut job) - I think Farrah needs a support system. I was happy when the therapist set her straight. 
What was with Gary's friend??? What a douche!!! I don't like Amber, but come on, let the girl go out dancing with her friends on her damn birthday. That was a pretty mean thing for him to do. I'm glad he came to his senses, but that should never have happened in the first place. Those two shouldn't be together. 
Thank God Catelynn has Tyler. I feel so bad for her - her mother is so mean, and for no reason at all. 
I feel bad for Maci - Ryan is doing this only because his parents want more time with Bentley. I do agree that a child needs their father, but I think the time he gets with him is fair. There's no way he should get equal time with Bentley...he didn't even care about him for the first year of his life! 
What I thought was ridiculous was this whole moving to Nashville thing - he's screwing her over, making it so she won't be able to move more than 100 miles away, and Nashville is 120 miles away....what's another 20 miles ffs?? If I were Maci, I would move exactly 100 miles away just out of spite!


----------



## Phantom

Catelynn's mom makes me want to punch the television. :growlmad:

I'm so glad Farrah's therapist took a stand and showed Farrah what a stuck up brat she was being. It takes 2 to make a relationship work and it certainly wasn't all her mom's fault.

Gary and Amber are just an odd couple I find... Amber is lazy and Gary puts up with a lot of crap from her, so maybe he's just getting fed up with it all?


----------



## ilvmylbug

Phantom said:


> Gary and Amber are just an odd couple I find... Amber is lazy and Gary puts up with a lot of crap from her, so maybe he's just getting fed up with it all?

Gary does put up with a lot of Amber's crap, but I think it's more because he is a coward and doesn't stand up for himself. I don't know if I would call Amber the lazy one in the relationship - Gary doesn't even have a job or pay any bills while he's living in Amber's house.


----------



## x__amour

I wonder if Farrah saw this when she was selling her car? :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

x__amour said:


> I wonder if Farrah saw this when she was selling her car? :haha:
> 
> View attachment 115572

Haha, I would assume she completely missed that somehow. :haha:


----------



## newmommy23

SilasLove said:


> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if Farrah saw this when she was selling her car? :haha:
> 
> View attachment 115572
> 
> 
> Haha, I would assume she completely missed that somehow. :haha:Click to expand...


I don't think she can read :haha: she was just looking at pretty pictures


----------



## x__amour

newmommy23 said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x__amour said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if Farrah saw this when she was selling her car? :haha:
> 
> View attachment 115572
> 
> 
> Haha, I would assume she completely missed that somehow. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she can read :haha: she was just looking at pretty picturesClick to expand...

Apparently so!


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: < that's all I've got to say
x


----------



## Sentiment

I was liking Farrah for a second until she started bitching about the damn A/C in the car. Jesus


----------



## Burchy314

Amber: She is so annoying and over reacts to EVERYTHING! She needs to learn how to grow up. Gary of course should have kept Leah in her crib but Amber just had to give him a warning, it was a mistake. She shouldn't have freaked out like that. Gary is trying.

Farrah: She was getting better, but she is starting to back track. Baby steps. More counceling. She will get there and so will her mom.

Maci: AH I love her! She is an awesome mom and I hope that everything works out with her moving and the court case! I don't get why Ryan wants Bently so bad now when at first he didn't want to do anything. I think it is because of his parents and his new girlfriend, not him. I hope her and Kyle stay together, they are so cute!

Catlynn: I think she is a very strong girl and I just wish her the best when dealing with her family. I think her mom needs MAJOR help!!! Her mom is more like a kid then she is!


----------



## x__amour

*Farrah;* It kind of seems like she's on the edge all the time? It's like she's ready to snap whenever, it's kind of scary. She's definitely progressed a _lot_ but like burchy314 said, she's kind of back tracking. She needs to cool her jets. It does annoy me how her mom ignores her, uh, a lot. She gets so obsessed with Sophia that she completely blows off Farrah. It's sad. I think it would be helpful if Farrah took advantage of the guest house but she does need to be careful. Her mom as her landlord would be interesting. Farrah and her mom definitely still need a *lot* of counseling. 

*Catelynn;* Oh the pregnancy hormones! I was like tearing up the entire time! I can't even imagine what she's going through right now... Her daughter turning 1 and her not being able to celebrate it with her. Tyler and Catelynn would've been amazing parents but considering their families they definitely made a better choice for Carly. Haha, I was blubbing at the end where they had a cake and blew out the candle for her. Oh so heartbreaking! :cry:

*Amber;* Oh I am so sick of the yelling! It's non-stop! Gary is trying hard and yay for him getting a job! (Finally!) And yeah, it was wrong that he woke up Leah at 6am, I definitely wouldn't have like that. OH was watching with me and I turned to him and I said, "You better not be doing that!" I mean, saying goodbye is totally fine but Gary did let Leah get all crazy and she definitely wasn't going back to sleep after that! But Amber over reacted. Babies cry, doesn't she know that by now? Half the time I thought she was going to whack Leah upside the head because she was so frustrated! I can't believe she kicked Gary out -- again. This is like an every episode thing now, huh? Either they need to seriously work things out or just... Not be together.

*Maci;* First of all, *HOLY CRAP*. That's a nice apartment! And she must be making BANK at her job to be able to afford that _and_ utilities. I would be so happy to have an apartment like that! I kind of feel like she's jumping into moving but Maci's always made smart decisions. I do feel like it's mostly for Kyle but if it's what makes her happy. I do understand why she didn't want Kyle moving in though. I thought her parents took it pretty well. But yeah, Maci does need to move before Ryan takes her to court otherwise she is just stuck. I hope things work out for Maci.

Next week'll be good, anxious to watch it. Haha, I hate how this show is so addicting! :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Farrah: She is SO annoying! But so is her mom.. I mean seriously. She's how old? You don't need to tell her not to stick spoons down a garbage disposal! Other than that.. she didn't really bug me tonight.. her mom bugged me more! And she usually doesn't.

Amber: I can't stand her. If I were that unhappy with a guy which she obviously is, I would not be getting myself all excited taking dancing lessons and trying on wedding dresses. It's so sad that she's just settling and he's settling too, they don't need to be together just because they have a daughter together, but I think they see otherwise! Hopefully one of them moves on because I'm sick of seeing them bitch & moan at each other in front of Leah, that poor girl is going to grow up and think that it's normal behavior and will be traumatized!

Maci: I love her. I was so happy that she found an apartment in Nashville and that her parents took it better then she had expected. I hope that her and Kyle stay together a long time though, I hope he's not just dating her to be on teen mom.. which I don't think he is! And yeah, how can she afford $825/month that is definitely not with working part-time at a restaurant that is for sure! Lucky for some!! I am so happy she's moving though and that she's obviously being mature, since she stated she didn't want to move in with Kyle in case they broke up.. so I'm happy for her!!

Caitlynn: I thought it was sad when she had the talk with Carly on her first birthday.. I almost started crying! But I was so happy not to have to see her mom on this episode! There was no arguments thank god!

Good episode! i am going to be heartbroken when it's over! :(


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> You don't need to tell her not to stick spoons down a garbage disposal!

Haha, right? Who does that? What is Farrah going to do? "Um... I'm going to stick this spoon down the garbage disposal! I was like, "Your daughter is 19. I'm pretty sure she knows not to stick non-food items down the garbage disposal". It was funny though. "This is a garbage disposal. You keep the water running when you use it." NO!!! WE HAD NO IDEA! :haha:


----------



## amygwen

x__amour said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> You don't need to tell her not to stick spoons down a garbage disposal!
> 
> Haha, right? Who does that? What is Farrah going to do? "Um... I'm going to stick this spoon down the garbage disposal! I was like, "Your daughter is 19. I'm pretty sure she knows not to stick non-food items down the garbage disposal". It was funny though. "This is a garbage disposal. You keep the water running when you use it." NO!!! WE HAD NO IDEA! :haha:Click to expand...

LOL! When she said that, my mom and I looked at each other and were like WTF! She's such a weirdo!! If my mom treated me like that, I could kind of understand why she's so mean to her!! hahaha, I would be so angry!!


----------



## Tanara

_Amber-AMBERS A TOTAL B**** to her friend.. way to cut your friend off while she is trying to give you her opinion. No wonder Gary has to yell.

Also want to add that if she waits around for mr perfect she wont find him, it took me a long time to realize that. My OH is amazing dont get me wrong but there are certain things about him that bother me, Their are things I dont like, but when I met him and get to know him I realized the things I love, the things that he does that make me happy and the way he makes me feel, and how he constantly works on our relationship, to make sure we are both happy, I realized that story book guy, the guy i dreamt of as a kid, who did everything perfect, was just a figment of my imagination. The sooner she realizes that a relationship isnt just love, its not easy, that they both need to work at it daily, the sooner she will be happy. (sorry for the little rant)

Maci- I moved 2 hrs away from tayes dad, Its not that bad, he takes taye every second weekend gets half the holidays ect. I know how maci feels with the going to court I dont know what I would do without my kids, the hard thing about being separated parents is knowing one day Taye may decide to move with his Dad, and I wont be able to stop him. I really feel for maci.

Cat And Ty- I never really have much to say about them, I mean honestly sounds harsh but get a job save your money and get a place, I wouldnt live in that environment.

Farrah- well i dont like her cause she is one of those people who think the world owes her everything, I would be so happy if my parents could offer me a house for cheaper rent, we pay so much. God I would be happy if my parents would babysit for me more than once a month. She drives me nuts.. Oh and her baby voice drives me nuts lol._


----------



## peanut56

I really, really can't stand Amber. I can't stand her yelling!! And every single time they fight, she kicks him out. I thought it was interesting how Gary told her to stop cussing in front of Leah, and Amber says to her friend that he "makes" her cuss. No matter how angry someone makes you, you should be able to have some level of control in front of your kid. If she thinks she's settling, and isn't sure she wants to marry Gary, why is she trying on wedding dresses?? That is a toxic relationship that needs to end before they screw Leah up with all the yelling, screaming and swearing (and occasional hitting) in front of her.
I was so annoyed with Farrah - there was no need to be so rude to her parents about the car breaking down. Sometimes shit happens. She was acting like a spoiled brat. Her mom was annoying though, when talking about not putting a spoon down the garbage disposal...yes, that should definitely be common sense! But not leaving your daughter unattended on a bed or kitchen counter should be common sense too! LOL
I was happy for Tyler and Catelynn, and sad for them too. I can't imagine how hard it must have been to give Carly up...it's both a happy and painful situation for them. It really is too bad though, that Catelynn doesn't have much of a support system beyond Tyler. 
I hope it all works out for Maci. I like Kyle, I think he seems like a good guy.


----------



## BlackBerry25

OK not a teen mom but I am coming in here anyways haha.

I HATE AMBER!! How is yelling at a baby going to make a baby stop yelling? I wanted to punch her through the tv :rofl: She should concentrate on cleaning her house and being a good mom, and not worry about fat ass Gary.

:grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## peanut56

^^ I'm not a teen mom either. :) I just love the show and enjoy talking about it. :haha:


----------



## EmandBub

I like Catelynn and Maci. That's it :)
x


----------



## Phantom

I hate Amber a little more every episode. The little game she and Gary are playing about their relationship/engagement is really immature and stupid. Leah deserves way better than both of them.

I admire Caitlynn and Tyler. Good for them!


----------



## SilasLove

Amber: I will start off with Amber because she is a total idiot! First off, I was very upset to find out that she quit her job after Gary got a job. Seriously? It would not kill you to work! Yes, I know that Child Care is expensive, but I did hear her say that Gary's job is only a temp job. Meaning when that job is finished - what if he doesn't have another? Also, smart of you to quit your job then kick out the person with the job! ;) Tell me exactly, how will you pay your bills? Ugh.

I agree with Gary, Amber does not know how to be a parent. How dare she sit there and tell Gary that it is his fault that Leah acts this way or that. Leah is getting older, and with age comes defiance. She is just learning her way around. And in the car, Leah was just screaming. Granted its annoying, but don't scream back! Turn the radio on, try to get her to chill out you idiot! And then the way she acted when she kicked Gary out - I just have no respect for her. Someone needs to slap her or something - REALITY TIME.

Farrah: How she acted when her father's car broke down was so rude. Oh, I am sure your father planned that on your birthday Farrah! Good heavens. And the poor man putting up with Farrah and her mother? Eh, I give him props. I would have gone insane already. In the end, she needs to realize that some things are just not going to go her way and stop acting so hateful all the time.

Catelynn: Very sad to see that, but we all know Carly is better off not being around Butch and Catelynn's mom. I hope they get to see Carly some day soon!

Maci: Wow, her dad was not happy. But, she is trying to be independent and grow up. Very nice apartment, I imagine she is going to be paying for it with compensation from being on the show for the msot part. OF course, she is working. But I doubt she can get buy working part-time and pay $825 a month.


----------



## CSweets

Okay here's my opinion:
Amber: Seriously, she does the same thing every episode. She gets mad and kicks Gary out. And she says she doesn't know if she wants to be with him or not. Well get it together for your child. And nobody can "make" you cuss just like mentioned before. People can make you angry but not cuss that's just anger management. And it probably wasn't wise of Gary to wake Leah up that early in the morning but I think he just wanted to say goodbye and give her a kiss and yelling at Leah isn't necessary she didn't do anything wrong she's just tired and cranky just like her mom is 24/7 so she should be more understandable!

Farrah: Wow, she was the one that wanted things to work out between her and her mom especially for sophia's sake so why is she acting so immature and acting like a kid again? Her mom is just trying to help and apparantly that's "annoying." Well annoying or not she should put it aside because her mom is helping her with her life by giving her the rental home so that Farrah can afford rent and help manage her bills. Plus free babysitter! She should take advantage of that and appreciate it instead of getting annoyed she's probably just mad because things didn't go as planned for Farrah and things didn't exactly go her way.

Catelynn: I look up to her and I know a lot of other people do too. It takes a lot of guts to give up your child but she did it to give Carly the best life possible. And Carly has great adoptive parents. I thought the necklace was beautiful and when Catelynn and Tyler were talking to Carly you could tell they really just wish Carly was with them instead of the adoptive parents. It was really sad.

Maci: She is one of the best role-models. She is extremely mature for her age and Kyle is a great guy for her to be with. Ryan, I don't know what to say he should have been there from the beginning but he wasn't and he should have to pay for that not Maci. Maci is the one that works, goes to school, takes care of Bentley and does everything she is supposed to before she even decides to have a life of her own. She puts taking care of Bentley and supporting Bentley before anything else and that's how it should be.


----------



## brunette&bubs

All I gotta say is....


Leah is going to grow up and be just like Amber. What a pity.


----------



## Tanara

SilasLove said:


> Maci: OF course, she is working. But I doubt she can get buy working part-time and pay $825 a month.[/COLOR]

_Doesn't she also get child support from Ryan?_


----------



## peanut56

Did anyone else think it was kind of funny when Farrah said she was going to call the health department because there was a mouse OUTSIDE her building? Granted, the mouse looked pretty messed up, but what's the health department going to do? It was outside! LOL


----------



## amygwen

peanut56 said:


> Did anyone else think it was kind of funny when Farrah said she was going to call the health department because there was a mouse OUTSIDE her building? Granted, the mouse looked pretty messed up, but what's the health department going to do? It was outside! LOL

HAHAHA! YES.
It was so funny.. but then I thought OMG that's so gross! If I were in that situation, I wouldn't have even like left the house!! Hahah, but yeah that's so funny.. that poor mouse lol, it looked it's leg was broken or something!! :(


----------



## BlackBerry25

I love Maci. She seems like a smart girl. :) I wish she posted here lol


----------



## peanut56

amygwen said:


> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> Did anyone else think it was kind of funny when Farrah said she was going to call the health department because there was a mouse OUTSIDE her building? Granted, the mouse looked pretty messed up, but what's the health department going to do? It was outside! LOL
> 
> HAHAHA! YES.
> It was so funny.. but then I thought OMG that's so gross! If I were in that situation, I wouldn't have even like left the house!! Hahah, but yeah that's so funny.. that poor mouse lol, it looked it's leg was broken or something!! :(Click to expand...

Yeah, I probably would have crossed the street to avoid it!


----------



## ilvmylbug

Tanara said:


> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Maci: OF course, she is working. But I doubt she can get buy working part-time and pay $825 a month.[/COLOR]
> 
> _Doesn't she also get child support from Ryan?_Click to expand...

Yes, I think she gets about $237 a month, since he is not employed. He will get to pay even less if he is allowed to see Bentley more.


----------



## peanut56

I'm confused about something...a few episodes ago, Maci said her car broke down on the way home from Nashville, so she was having to drive a rental car. She's still driving that same car....hasn't it been a really long time? How long does it take to get your car fixed? Did I miss something? Did she buy a new car?


----------



## amygwen

peanut56 said:


> I'm confused about something...a few episodes ago, Maci said her car broke down on the way home from Nashville, so she was having to drive a rental car. She's still driving that same car....hasn't it been a really long time? How long does it take to get your car fixed? Did I miss something? Did she buy a new car?

I noticed that too! It has been like the past three episodes she's been driving around that car, lol glad you noticed it too. I have no idea why she could still be driving it though!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

they should pick someone else from 16 and preg and kick amber off, i hate her


----------



## Tanara

ilvmylbug said:


> Tanara said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SilasLove said:
> 
> 
> Maci: OF course, she is working. But I doubt she can get buy working part-time and pay $825 a month.[/COLOR]
> 
> _Doesn't she also get child support from Ryan?_Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I think she gets about $237 a month, since he is not employed. He will get to pay even less if he is allowed to see Bentley more.Click to expand...

_Really thats stupid, i get $250 from my sons Dad and he takes him every second weekend... And he makes 45,000 a year... LOL, shoulda went threw a mediator_


----------



## x__amour

peanut56 said:


> I'm confused about something...a few episodes ago, Maci said her car broke down on the way home from Nashville, so she was having to drive a rental car. She's still driving that same car....hasn't it been a really long time? How long does it take to get your car fixed? Did I miss something? Did she buy a new car?

I noticed that too! And the funny thing is that if you look carefully when Maci gives Bentley to Ryan, you SEE her car in the background? Haha


----------



## Tanara

_x__amour your totally right lol, he parents probably bought it for her, they looking loaded.. they have like 6 vehicles in their back yard..._
 



Attached Files:







asad.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## purple_kiwi

QuintinsMommy said:


> they should pick someone else from 16 and preg and kick amber off, i hate her

her voice annoys me lol


----------



## QuintinsMommy

purple_kiwi said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> they should pick someone else from 16 and preg and kick amber off, i hate her
> 
> her voice annoys me lolClick to expand...

same! and when shes trying to sound nice and sweet it gets all whiny, ugh and when shes yelling it gets all whiny, and when shes talking its all whiny...oh wait :dohh:


----------



## peanut56

x__amour said:


> peanut56 said:
> 
> 
> I'm confused about something...a few episodes ago, Maci said her car broke down on the way home from Nashville, so she was having to drive a rental car. She's still driving that same car....hasn't it been a really long time? How long does it take to get your car fixed? Did I miss something? Did she buy a new car?
> 
> I noticed that too! And the funny thing is that if you look carefully when Maci gives Bentley to Ryan, you SEE her car in the background? HahaClick to expand...

Good eye! I totally didn't catch that!


----------



## amygwen

Wooohoo! :thumbup: teen mom tonight! Is it embarassing or what that I've been looking forward to it ALL DAY!! hahaa.


----------



## mommytobe325

.


----------



## x__amour

*9/21/10*

*Farrah;* I love how she let Sophia dump Starbucks all over her and then asked, "Are you okay?" Haha. Good for Farrah though trying to get social security to benefit Sophia, she needs it! Disappointing that Sophia's dad's sister didn't come through but apparently she does in the next episode. I love when Farrah set fire to whatever she did, it was funny! "Smother the fire! Smother it!"

*Amber;* Oh my Godddd. Just shut up! Honestly, the fighting is just old and I'm sick of it. That's all there is now, scream scream scream, fight fight fight, get the eff out of my apartment. Bleh.

*Catelynn;* Yay for her mom April being nice. Boo for Butch not coming home. $1500? That's expensive! Hope things work out for them.

*Maci;* Her new apartment is so nice. There really wasn't much on Maci this episode but I hope she's making the right decision!

This week was pretty quiet, next week looks quiet too. Still a good episode though! :thumbup:


----------



## Tanara

_... I have to wait like 20 minutes still _


----------



## AriannasMama

I have to wait til tomorrow! We just have basic basic cable. :(


----------



## amygwen

*Amber* I felt bad for her because it seems like she's really trying to distance herself from Gary but then again she kept letting him back in the house, which I probably would do if FOB lived with me but I'd try my best to ignore him. Either way they need to just leave each other alone, there's no way they love each other.

*Farrah* I liked her this episode! Probably cus her mom wasn't involved so there wasn't too much drama. But what I noticed is she's always trying to blame other people for stuff.. like when she was saying the reason why she's afraid to approach her FOB's family is because they were never supportive of their relationship. how does she not know that they would want something to do with her and Sophia now that their son passed away? She just needs to make an effort!!

*Maci* Haha, I felt bad for Ryan because even though he's shit, I felt bad that like, he will barely see his son as much as he used to. But then again the drive is only like 2 hours away so it's not like their moving states or whatever. Her new apartment is nice though I can't get over how much Kyle loves Bentley it was adorable when he was picking him up and making him laugh :)

*Catelynn* Same old same old.. Butch and her mom are both weirdos. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

waiting for them to put it online :) :haha:


----------



## rjb

i can't find last night episode on the sire, is it not up yet, or am i just crazy?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

its not up on the Canadian site yet :(


----------



## rjb

i don't think it's up here either.


----------



## peanut56

For those who haven't seen the episode yet...*SPOILER ALERT!* :)
Someone needs to get Amber into anger management. She is just ridiculous. I agree with her that if Gary is going to have roommates, she should know who they are since Leah will be living with them part time too...but the way she freaked out when Gary didn't want to talk about it was WAY over the top. I felt really, really bad for Gary in this episode - I think Amber is abusive. 
I thought Farrah's idea of saving money was hilarious!!! Of all the ways you can save money, why would you decide to order a sewing machine to make your own clothes when you've clearly never sewed a day in your life?? I mean, if you were GOOD at sewing, it would be a good way to save money, especially when you have a baby. But if you don't know what you're doing, it's kind of a waste of time! Sewing isn't something most people who have no experience at can be good at right away.
It was nice to see Farrah have a civilized conversation with her Dad. I'm so used to her being rude to him. But then she was kinda rude to her lawyer. It seems like when someone tells her something she doesn't want to hear, she just gets rude with them. But I feel bad for her, it must have been difficult for her to reach out to her FOB's sister. I hope that all works out and she gets the financial support she should have.
I feel bad for Maci that Ryan was so mean to her...but it wasn't exactly surprising. That's probably why she left telling him until the very last minute. It's kind of his own fault she's moving though, if he hadn't tipped her off about not being able to move once the court process started, she may have waited. I couldn't believe he accused her of never thinking of Bentley. Coming from him of all people, that was hilarious! 
I don't have much to say about Catelynn and Tyler this week, other than that is one messed up family! Hopefully Butch gets out soon so Catelynn's mom can be less of a biotch!


----------



## rcbrown08

Bump


----------



## brunette&bubs

Amber you have an issue. 
I heard her talking about how she takes "meds"...wonder what those are.
Every episode she gets SO close to hitting Gary its frightening.

Then the next episode she legitimately punches him in the face...HARD!
She also smacked him on the last season.
I feel bad for Gary, he is in an abusive relationship and yes! Men can be in abusive relationships too.
He is being physically and verbally abused my Amber. So much, that even after she does all this to him he keeps crawling back.

Amber needs to get custody of Leah taken away from her before she ends up hitting her own daughter like she does to her dad.
Amber needs to go to therapy...not karate class where she can learn how to beat the shit out of even more people.


----------



## peanut56

^^ I agree!


----------



## SilasLove

I am at the point where I think someone should do something about Amber. She needs to be taken off the show, or advised to get some help. I understand being stressed out, but honestly she is overboard. There are definitely more issues there, so it needs to be addressed. Gary is realizing this I think, because he wants to take Leah each time he leaves. I don't really blame him. Its all getting out of control.

I thought this was a good episode for Farrah, despite her constant attitude. I hate that, but I suppose some people are just like that. But I will say its a good thing Sophia is a smart baby and usually stays where her mother sits her at. Because my son will not sit still on a couch or anything, whereas Farrah is constantly leaving Sophia on elevated places. :wacko:

I feel sorry for Butch to be honest. & Carly is so cute! 

I love Maci's new place. I hope things work out for her and Kyle. I feel bad for Ryan, but I would feel worse for him if he did more with his son while he had him. You usually just see his paretns with Bentley.

So I watched previews for '16 and Pregnant', and I got all emotional. :| Eh, hormones.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

does anyone ever wonder if carly`s adoptive parents watch teen mom?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl: i love the lawyer hes like `what type of drama you guys live` :rofl:

wow the way garys friend explained thier relationship. it really seems like gary is in abusive relationship if a guy was doing that to girl people would be in an up roar! poor gary!


----------



## amygwen

LOL is it bad I feel horrible for amber?!?!!
I mean, I feel sorry for Gary but really he needs to GO AWAY and move on.. of course he'll always be a part of her life because of Leah but like, if a guy was treating me like that and punching me. I would LEAVE! Obviously he doesn't want to for the sake of Leah but he is making things worse! Although, Amber isn't making anything better.. but I just think she's so much better then him! I AM A WEIRDO OR WHAT


----------



## amygwen

QuintinsMommy said:


> does anyone ever wonder if carly`s adoptive parents watch teen mom?

I thought that too! I wonder if they do. I'm sure they must.. I mean if I were in their situation I would lol just to see what she's up to but then it might be a bit depressing, iykwim!


----------



## peanut56

I feel bad for Gary because I really think Amber is abusive, and it's even worse because she has no problems constantly screaming at Gary and hitting him in front of Leah. She seems to have no control over herself at all. 
I'm not saying that Gary himself is a prize, but I do feel bad for him. I REALLY don't like Amber though, so maybe I'm biased!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amygwen said:


> QuintinsMommy said:
> 
> 
> does anyone ever wonder if carly`s adoptive parents watch teen mom?
> 
> I thought that too! I wonder if they do. I'm sure they must.. I mean if I were in their situation I would lol just to see what she's up to but then it might be a bit depressing, iykwim!Click to expand...

i thibk it would be very hard to watch them cry all the time , 
i also think it will be weird and the babies can see how their parents acted when they were babies


----------



## ablacketer

if memory serves, amber is on an antidepressant. (Ive been catching up on previous episodes)

and yes, she is abusive. If gary ever wanted to take leah away, all he would have to do is show clips of how she abused him on the show. And where is amber's family anyway? Ive not seen them all season..... since teen mom has been on, I dont recall them on the show. last I saw was them on 16 and pregnant.


----------



## AriannasMama

ablacketer said:


> if memory serves, amber is on an antidepressant. (Ive been catching up on previous episodes)
> 
> and yes, she is abusive. If gary ever wanted to take leah away, all he would have to do is show clips of how she abused him on the show. And where is amber's family anyway? Ive not seen them all season..... since teen mom has been on, I dont recall them on the show. last I saw was them on 16 and pregnant.

Shes on anti-depressants and anti-anxiety pills, but she is seriously unbalanced and needs something much stronger than zoloft and xanax, lol.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i thought ambers dad was very ill?


----------



## AriannasMama

Yeah his liver was failing or something like that.


----------



## rjb

so thats where her parents have been!


----------



## newmommy23

amber is abusive but seriously gary is like mentally 10. They should never have had kids lol. Poor Leah should just have someone else raise her so she has a shot in hell.


----------



## ablacketer

amber, oh my god. how the hell did she not end up in jail!!!


----------



## CSweets

Oh my gosh. It's kind of funny because me and my friend were just talking about how Amber could get Leah taken away because of domestic violence and now look it here. She is hitting, kicking, and slapping Gary when he's threatening to call child protective services. And she says she is scared so why is she hitting him??

All I have to say is it's kind of a good thing Gary isn't scrawny because he probably would have fallen down the stairs when she kicked him in the back!


----------



## x__amour

*Amber;* Yeah, I'll start with her. She is *psycho*. She needs hard core anger management. Oh my God. She better not be beating Leah like that. I don't like Gary at all but I feel so bad for him. Amber is just wailing on him! She better be careful, especially like 4 million people watch this and I bet some are CPS. She is making herself look like a complete DUMB ASS. She really needs to get help. Damn. I wonder what Leah will think when she's old enough to watch and comprehend the show.

*Maci;* Oh my goshhh. Kyle is such a good daddy to Bentley! It's so cute! I'm so glad Ryan and Maci worked everything out like adults! Haha, just what Maci said.

*Catelynn;* Sad that Tyler and Catelynn didn't get to graduate :( She wasn't in this episode too much but I'm glad her mom, April is cooling down a lot! It must've been sad to watch all her friends graduate without her. Good to see she has a plan in life though!

*Farrah;* She's getting better! She's still an ugly crier though, aha. :haha: It was nice of Derek's sister, Cassy to step up and get the test done... Though she should've done it the first time. Oh those pregnancy hormones! I was tearing up so much! So sad Sophia will never meet her dad. And she does look SO much like him! 

Teen Mom's going to be done really soon :(
16 and Pregnant is coming in mid-October so there's only a few more episodes. I really do hope they come back for Season 3 though!


----------



## Burchy314

I love how Amber's friend was like "He can't prove that your a unfit mother, don't worry he can't take her away" YES HE CAN!!! Just watch the show!!! Ask the millions of people that watch the show. Read all of the comments about how bad she is...something will happen. She needs anger management.

I am glad that Maci and Ryan figured out a schedule...now hopefully it says calm. BUT if Maci and Kyle break up I am going to like cry lol.

I feel bad that Caytlynn or however you spell it haha didn't graduate time but she is still so close.

Farrah I don't have much to say excpet that I feel bad for her and Sophia that they lost Sophia's Dad.


----------



## peanut56

What worries me the most about Amber is, when will she start hitting Leah? I know it's different, but if she has that little control over her anger, what's to stop her from hitting Leah someday? Something needs to be done about her. If it were Gary behaving like that, I bet something would be done about him...so why is Amber allowed to physically assault Gary like that? Just because she's a girl doesn't make it better. She needs to be stopped. She is a PSYCHO, and the only good thing about it is that it gives Gary proof that perhaps Leah should live with him.
I love Kyle! I think he and Maci are great together. I was also happy that she worked everything out with Ryan, and that Ryan wasn't an ass about it!
What's with these people buying a new car when theirs breaks down??? Can nobody just fix their car? LOL. Farrah can't be too hard up for money if she can just buy a new one rather than fix her old one. It's not like her old one was a beater on its last legs or something! Anyway, I felt so sad for her last night. I'm glad Derek's sister finally did the right thing, and that it all went well, but my heart broke for Farrah, seeing how hard it was for her. Hopefully she and Kassy can keep in touch, it would probably be good for Sophia to have contact with her Dad's family.


----------



## amygwen

*Amber* OK I do not feel bad for her anymore! She is a frigging PSYCHO. No joke, like the way she was physically abusing Gary and calling him a fatass was just insane. I felt so bad for him. :'( Although he really really really needs to get away from her and try and get Leah because Amber has the worst attitude. She was so mean to Leah when she was climbing on that tv stand (which is understandable) but then Leah started running away crying when she was yelling at her. I'm sure she does some bad stuff off camera (not saying she's abusive but I'm sure she's worse off camera as far as yelling goes) there's only so much yelling you can do to a 1.5 year old. I hope Gary gets custody of Leah, Amber is unfit to be a mom.. she can't even handle her crying! I mean, seriously! GET OVER IT. Plus when Gary took her (I don't know how long he had her) to his moms house she didn't even like care, if my FOB took Kenny I would be following him or calling the police!!

*Farrah* I cried!! I was so happy she met with Cassy, but then her mom pissed me off when she said "I didn't want you to meet her because I knew it would make you sad". I think it's actually a good thing that she's involving herself and Sophia with Derrick's family, it'll be good for her to know them otherwise she may resent Farrah when she watches Teen Mom when she's older! lol!

*Catelynn* I thought it was sad her and Tyler couldn't graduate and when she said "Oh I have all A's and B's" when she really had all C's and D's! LMAO. I'm getting bored of them though, same ol same ol

*Maci* I feel bad for Ryan. But I'm glad they worked out an agreement. I was a tad bit confused because the reason she moved away was because she didn't want him taking Bentley 3 days a week or whatever but it looked as if that was what they decided on in the end anyways? Weird!

:flower:


----------



## CSweets

To amygwen, I'm pretty sure that Maci wanted to move away so that she can be with Kyle she just decided to do it right then and there before Ryan took her to court because if he took her to court before she moved, she wouldn't be able to move because the law states that she can't move furthur than like 100 miles or something like that

To x__Amour, OMG that's hilarious she does have an ugly cry hahahahahaha


----------



## amygwen

^^^ yeah that's true! i forgot about that!

hahah!! :rofl: I am glad you guys mentioned her cry, everytime she cries I cringe.. it's really weird how big her mouth gets it kind of looks like she's smiling haha! :flower:


----------



## CSweets

haha i know and her face just like scrunches up


----------



## x__amour

It's like she's growling, baring her teeth like that when she cries.
Rrrrrr.


----------



## AriannasMama

Haha, I always laugh when she starts to cry.


----------



## Tanara

_I dont understand why Amber is even aloud near Leah, why the F hasn't anyone done anything about this yet. Gary isnt much better for allowing his daughter around that for so long, I think Either Gary needs to get off his fat ass and take his daughter with him or someone needs to take that poor little girl away. Sorry kids dont watch themselves and they need a parent, maybe get off your ass and take care of your kid. Omg, I want to go over to her house and punch her in the head just so she knows how it feels.

Ryan and Maci.. They are so funny, she made me laugh "WE DID IT LIKE ADULTS" "BE PROUD OF YOURSELF!" LOL, shes adorable. She is by far the best Mom our of the 4. The only thing that bothers me is the fact Bentley STILL has a passifier.. 

Cat and Ty... Seriously sorry i just dont think they should be on the show.. They do the same things over and over, Its like the same ol same ol with them ever episode.

Farrah- ahahahaha sorry I cant handle her cry ive never seen someone cry so "ugly". My heart go's out to her for the fact that she has to deal with that, It would be hard but Its apart of life, Theres nothing anyone can do about it._


----------



## MissMandieMitz

ablacketer said:


> if memory serves, amber is on an antidepressant. (Ive been catching up on previous episodes)
> 
> and yes, she is abusive. If gary ever wanted to take leah away, all he would have to do is show clips of how she abused him on the show. And where is amber's family anyway? Ive not seen them all season..... since teen mom has been on, I dont recall them on the show. last I saw was them on 16 and pregnant.

IIRC, I believe they live out of state?


----------



## futuremommy91

Was watching the new episode today and they've FINALLY omitted the violence. They added a little domestic violence ad as well. But if you see the full video of the abuse on youtube it's another story :( I CANNOT BELIEVE that the crew didn't intervene, and instead continued filming the entire thing. If Gary was hitting Amber they would have stepped in right away.

GRRRRRRRRR! 

Sorry hun, speaking in an interview and saying you need therapy won't make up for it. If the roles were reversed Gary would be in jail, and Amber should be too.

Sorry haha. Rant over!


----------



## ablacketer

I agree with you! Gary definitely manned up by not hitting her back and trying to avoid her. good on him


----------



## Sentiment

wtf when did amber get so skinny?


----------



## peanut56

I totally agree. It's disgusting that they just let Amber abuse Gary like that. If it were Gary doing it, they would have intervened, and there would be a huge uproar about it. Because she's a girl, they just watch and do nothing? That's not right. She's lucky Gary didn't hit her back, because in my opinion, it would have been well within his rights to. Yes, he's bigger, but that doesn't mean he should just have to stand there and take a beating like that. Good for him for having self restraint.


----------



## Sentiment

I just watched that scene, that was horrible.


----------



## peanut56

According to Perez Hilton, the police are now investigating and may charge Amber with assault! They received two "anonymous" e-mails urging them to look into the incident.

ETA: Here's a link to an article about it: https://heraldbulletin.com/breakingnews/x1535831910/Anderson-Teen-Mom-being-investigated-for-assault


----------



## Burchy314

Good!!!!!


----------



## cbmommy

Child protective services needs to be involved!!! Their daughter SHOULD NOT be around that kind of violence.


----------



## brunette&bubs

I don't have anything to say about the other girls because i was so appalled with how Amber acted in the show.
I watched it with my husband (a RARE occurrence) and all he had to say was "That girl is so uneducated, cursing like a sailer and beating the shit out of people like shes some kind of hardass"
It's true! She challenges Gary like a man would challenge a man when they are about to fight.
I don't think she realizes that the most effective way of arguing with your partner/spouse is to talk about it calmly and showing your intellect rather than looking like a complete dumbass and screaming and beating people.
This show was truly frightening to watch and I feel so bad for Gary.
Clearly he is being mentally and physically abused by Amber. She is doing something psychologically to him because he keeps coming back. I think he needs to go to therapy and finally get away from that crazy lady!
It's just like how women who experience domestic violence feel like they can't leave.

It's perplexing how Amber thinks her baby can't be taken away and "she has custody" yada yada yada.
Doesn't she know she is on National...rather...Worldwide television for the whole world to see. I wouldn't be surprised if Child Protective Services has already paid her a visit. 
After that episode I see no reason why Amber should be considered a "fit mother"
She is clearly crazy and needs help.
What did she get so mad over? Oh ya, baby sheets! WHO FRICKIN CARES!
BE THANKFUL!
If my MIL brought over new baby sheets I would give her a big hug and say "Thank you, I just couldn't afford to do this myself. I appreciate this!"
But instead she thinks that just because she can't afford sheets that she's a bad mother.
When in reality her abusive behavior makes her a bad mother.
When she was freaking out Gary asked her if she took her meds. I think she has serious issues and might be on something more than just anti-depressants. 
And how mature of Gary to not yell or even fight back when Amber was beating the shit out of him (verbally and mentally)
Clearly Amber doesn't love Gary because I LOVE LOVE LOVE my husband to pieces and would never consider hitting him or calling him a fatass...no matter how mad I got. 

Amber, I hope you were truly embarrassed by the footage shown on Tuesday night. You are about to get a rude awakening when Gary and Leah leave your life for good! (But it doesn't seem like she cares much anyway because in the next episode shes making out with another guy! I hope he knows what he's getting into!)
I think many young moms out there make WONDERFUL moms, but Amber is not one of them! She is one girl who should've used a condom and NEVER had kids!

And MTV, I'm so glad you aired this and didn't keep it on the cutting room floor. I think it shows a great example of how women aren't the only ones who experience abuse in relationships, it's the men too. It is real and more common than people think. Many things aren't being done about it because it's "just a girl" but a girl can be strong too! I believe if Amber wasn't on TV then no one would ever know about this abuse and Gary would have to endure this behind closed doors.

SO SAD!!!!


----------



## Phantom

Amber is the trailer park trash that gives young moms a bad name. She has no clue how to raise her daughter.


----------



## cbmommy

brunette&bubs - i couldn't have said it better myself!! I am sure Child Protective Services has been involved at one time or another. If they haven't been, they will be now after that episode!! I cannot stand how Amber acts altogether. She is NEVER nice to Leah. When she cries she throws her in her crib. Don't you think maybe she could use some love and affection? I feel bad for Leah. I don't want her taken away from her family but maybe she could at least just be with Gary who actually cares about her and wants to take care of her.


----------



## rjb

just saw that episode, amber is such a psycho..


----------



## x__amour

Oh noo! I just saw a commercial and there's only 2 more episodes left! :cry:


----------



## brunette&bubs

Yes...but a new season of 16 & pregnant starts Oct 26th :happydance:


----------



## Kaila

so is teen mom new series showing in the UK yet? hope i've not missed it!


----------



## x__amour

brunette&bubs said:


> Yes...but a new season of 16 & pregnant starts Oct 26th :happydance:

I know! So exciting! :dance:



Kaila said:


> so is teen mom new series showing in the UK yet? hope i've not missed it!

And I think it's only in the US :(


----------



## brunette&bubs

just thought i'd share this with you ladies.
Saw this when at target today.
Not sure if its true...
I think it would make great tv if it was!
 



Attached Files:







teenmomfarrahpregnantagain-224x300.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Burchy314

If she is that is CRAZY! She never even talks to guys anymore so when would it have happend haha.


----------



## x__amour

Oh, she's not! It was on MTV news. Haha, that would be a shocker though.

https://remotecontrol.mtv.com/2010/09/29/exclusive-interview-with-farrah-the-rumors-are-false-im-not-pregnant/


----------



## brunette&bubs

idk... i bought the magazine and kinda freaked out because it shows pictures of her on Sept 29th at a hair show...
She def looks pregnant.
EEK


----------



## brunette&bubs

Hopefully it's the truth!
Deep down i think it would be kind of great if it was the truth because there would be another spin off HAHA

I'm so bad.


----------



## Burchy314

DON'T READ THIS IF YOU HAVEN'T SEEN THE LATEST EPISODE INLESS YOU WANT IT TO BE SPOILED LOL.

Caytlynn: I hate her mom...that is all haha.

Farrah: I am glad she got the social service money she needs. She is getting really mature, but still needs help. She needs to watch Sophia more. I hope her mom realizes how much Farrah lost when Sophias dad died.

Maci: NOOOOOOOOOOOO THEY BROKE UP!!!! :( that wasn't supposed to happen. They were so cute together, but I guess he wasn't ready. I don't know why but I just kinda feel like her and Ryan are going to try again. I feel so bad for Bentley I hope he will be ok.

Amber: OMG WTF! She is dating a guy in jail! He is so creepy! That was their first date and he was like "You are perfect. It was the best day of my life when I met you" I mean really!? She didn't even ask why he was in jail. He is just creepy. He should not be aloud near Leah. I just have a bad feeling about this, but now we know why he is trying with her. He doesn't know about how crazy she is because he is in jail lol. And Gary was saying he was sorry, but why? He didn't do anything! He isn't the one that should be sorry, Amber is. She is the crazy one.


----------



## x__amour

*Farrah;* I'm really, really glad she is getting the social security to help Sophia out. And good for her to put some away for Sophia's college fund. Farrah is actually getting a lot better and becoming more responsible.

*Catelynn;* Her mom needs to chill. Seriously. I can't even imagine Catelynn trying to raise Carly in that kind of environment. It'll be hard for her to see Carly again though, that's for sure.

*Amber;* Wow. She moved on fast. Interesting pick of guy. But at least she was the better person and apologized to Gary. It was sweet of him to get her flowers. I don't think they'll get back together but I hope they can be civil.

*Maci;* I can't believe Kyle broke up with Maci... I was not suspecting that at all. It was definitely shocking. But I don't think he was ready for it and once he had Maci and Bentley full time I just think it was overwhelming for him. I don't see them getting back together.

Well, next week is the season finale! I'm pretty sure that they'll come back for season 3. At least I hope so! I don't see Amber or Gary getting back together nor do I see Maci and Kyle together anymore either. It would be crazy strange if Maci and Ryan got back together but I kind of feel deep down they still might have feelings for each other? Ryan has changed but he still has problems. It would be good for Bentley if they were together but they should only if they'll be happy. We'll see! Catelynn and Tyler getting to see Carly is cool but I hope it doesn't re-trigger their guilt. Farrah's been pretty quiet this season but I hope things work out for her.


----------



## his.baby.mama

SPOILER ALERT:
Amber:: OMG that guy Amber picked up @ Wal mart...really now? The best day was when You met her at walmart...like yesterday? & You love her daughter already? & He's on work release? Does this not scream not a good catch, or is that just me???

Farrah: I'm glad she's trying to get her mom to understand her feelings for Her baby daddy. Her mom needs to understand her feelings so she can watch what she says especially around Sophia.

I can't wait for the season finale!!! Catlynn & Tyler get to see Carly! YAY!!!







Has anyone been reading magazines on the girls from Teen Mom. Not Ok magazine. Farrah's not pregnant, or so she says in US magazine, which is more creditable. But did anyone hear that AMBER IS GETTING INVESTIAGATED abuse? Thats one of the websites said. So someone at CPS is watching the show or Gary finally did something. Here's a link if anyone's intrested...

https://www.radaronline.com/exclusi...eing-investigated-police-and-child-protective


----------



## cbmommy

I love, LOVE, Catelynn and Tyler!! I'm so glad they get to see Carly. That's gotta be tough. No wonder they're so nervous! I can't believe Catelynn's mother. It's really shitty that she doesn't even have her Mom's support about the decision she made. 

I'm glad CPS is investigating Amber. She's crazy and needs a wake up call. 

I'm also so sad for Maci! I cannot believe Kyle just broke up with her like that. It was so rude the way he acted. She moved there for him! But I'm glad she's staying and not running back home. It will be good for her to have a life of her own. 

The story about Sophia's father truly breaks my heart. I cry everytime I hear this. It's devastating. And Sophia looks just like him!! I can't believe Farrah's Mom was like... "well they broke up for awhile". So that means she shouldn't be devastated by this? She loved him. And it's the father of her child!! I can't believe how clueless some of these Mothers are.


----------



## tasha41

Ick I hope Amber gets investigated for abuse, even if she is just acting for a TV show, that is f*cked up!! She needs help (medication, therapy, something!!) and honestly Leah would probably be better off with Gary. I've never seen her playing with Leah on the show just yelling at her to quit crying, or stop getting into stuff she shouldn't be (maybe she wouldn't if you'd get off your ass and played with her??) lol.. sorry I am quite opinionated on that situation!

Maci, I feel bad for her because I think she does have a good head on her shoulders, but moving to Nashville was a bad idea... away from her family/friends, Ryan & his family (Bentley's family)... for a guy?? That she wasn't even with for very long?? Sorry. Stupid stupid idea.. when she could have lived at home or in an apartment there no problem? For me if a relationship meant changing my life and my kid's life around like that, I would see it as a sign. I like Maci though a lot!

Caitlynn & Tyler.. I hope they get out on their own soon, the home environment there is just no good :( 

& Farrah.. I really like her too. I'm glad her and her mom are working on stuff... and that Sophia's aunt met her and they are getting some help now.. but the whole thing is so heartbreaking :(


----------



## peanut56

I will be surprised if Maci and Kyle don't get back together...they were just in a magazine that said they were discussing marriage! Maybe that interview happened before they broke up though. I hope they do get back together - I was totally shocked! Especially since Kyle was so "whatever" about it, know what I mean?
Amber's new man creeped me out big time. And he was in jail? Why didn't she ask him what he was in jail for? Isn't that something you would want to know, especially since you have a child? Maybe she asked and they edited it out, I don't know. I hate her anyway. Did anyone see the scenes from next week when she says to Gary "I've been a parent to her since day one, what have you been?" Why is she so delusional about her parenting? I'm not a huge fan of Gary, but he's CLEARLY been the better parent to Leah! I wish Gary would stop apologizing to her....for the most part, she's the one who has treated him badly. They're both guilty, but come on, she's been way worse to him than he has been to her. It was nice to see her apologize for hitting him, but it just shouldn't have happened in the first place. She's a psycho. I can't believe that she called Gary asking him to come and get Leah so she could go out - when he didn't jump to her demands immediately, she started swearing and freaking out on him! She was asking the guy to come and get their daughter as a FAVOR to her so she could go out with another man. Can't really blame him for rushing over there. 
I'm glad Farrah is going to get the money Sophia deserves, and I'm glad it appears that her mother has finally seen how much Derek meant to her. Just because they broke up and he was mean to her doesn't mean she didn't love him, and that it didn't hurt when he died. Poor girl. 
I hate Catelynn's mother. She's a very poor excuse for a mother, and it's a miracle that Catelynn seems to have turned out so well. I'm glad they get to see Carly.


----------



## SilasLove

Although I know Amber deserves to be investigated, I feel uneasy about it. Maybe it is just the thought of putting myself in her shoes. Facing losing your child would be so heart wrenching and I think I would literally die inside. But I know she deserves whatever she gets, but I still feel that way. I missed Episode 10, so I did not get to see the physical altercation between Gary and Amber. They are not showing it online right now, so could not catch up. But from what I did see - WOW. That is all I can say!!

I am happy for Farrah, and that it is proven that she does know who the father of her child is and everything. Although I hate that in this society you have to prove things like that to others just to get anywhere in life. I know people lie about it, but honestly it infuriates me a little. I wish her mother understood more, but hopefully she is getting there. It really seems as if Farrah is trying to get along with her parents. That is nice.

I am glad Catelynn and Tyler get to see Carly. But I know its going to be very emotional. I am nervous for them!! I hate Catelynn's mom! She reminds me WAY TOO MUCH of my mother!

I cannot believe Kyle broke up with Maci. Wow. I wasn't expecting that at all. I don't know that they are done for good or anything, but I am interested to see what happens between Maci and Ryan in the next episode. INTERESTING. :)

Can't believe it is almost over! :(


----------



## Phantom

Maci's too smart for Kyle. "hims not old 'nough yet" :haha: I watched it with my OH and he had a blast laughing at the Wal-Mart guy.


----------



## cbmommy

Hahahaha!!


----------



## peanut56

Since when did Wal Mart become such a popular pick up joint? Isn't that where Gary met that girl he went out with a few episodes ago?


----------



## AriannasMama

peanut56 said:


> Since when did Wal Mart become such a popular pick up joint? Isn't that where Gary met that girl he went out with a few episodes ago?

thats what i said, LOL


----------



## charmedlassie

I've been watching it online as we don't get it over here (well, they showed the odd episode) but was there one on last night? It hasn't been updated on the website I go to and it's driving me mad!


----------



## brunette&bubs

I don't have much to say that hasn't already been said.

BUT, I feel like Kyle treated Maci much like Ryan used to treat her. I couldn't believe it. It was all so sudden. He seemed like he has already made up his mind and is just done. I sympathize with Maci...she's such a beautiful and smart girl and yet no man can treat her right. HOWEVER, on Kyle's twitter he still talks about Maci and Bentley. I think they got back together.


----------



## Tanara

_Personally As far as Kyle and Maci go, I think that it was defiantly rushed. There is alot of pressure on Kyles shoulders and I honestly dont mind if you all disagree, this is from personal experience that i have this opinion. Maci I dont think truly understands what she was expecting from him. But at the same time i feel like he when he left he was waiting for her to tell him not to go. I truly dont think Kyle wanted to break up i think he wanted to let Maci know that it was a little to much to soon, and the conversation kinda got backed into a corner. Also want to add that Maci is his first real girlfriend, Maybe its best they take some time apart but i personally dont think they are done. As Far as Maci and Ryan HAHAHA I DO NOT think she would ever get back together with him, not after all the shit hes put her threw, not to mention hes unemployed and lives with his parents hes a lazy ass who does nothing.

Amber just proved her stupidity this episode, she is a real moron. Felt pretty bad to see Gary cry, i know it must be tough to just throw away 4 years.

as far as the other too same ol same ol, glad kat and ty get to see Carly.. _


----------



## peanut56

So apparently Amber's new man is a registered sex offender!!! And it gets worse....he's listed as a child molester. OMG!! Perez Hilton had it on his site, with this link:

https://www.icrimewatch.net/offenderdetails.php?OfndrID=1275106&AgencyID=54851


----------



## brunette&bubs

wowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## charmedlassie

omg! I hope someone lets her know!!!


----------



## Burchy314

WOOOOOOOOOW She really knows how to pick them! Hopefully someone tells her.


----------



## x__amour

Way to be Amber...


----------



## aafscsweetie

Can I state the obvious and say -- that's what happens when you meet a guy in the parking lot of walmart and then are suddenly dating him that same night. Amber needs to get her shit together.


----------



## x__amour

aafscsweetie said:


> Can I state the obvious and say -- that's what happens when you meet a guy in the parking lot of walmart and then are suddenly dating him that same night. Amber needs to get her shit together.

:rofl: So true.


----------



## peanut56

And that's also why, when you find out your new man was in jail, you ask WHY he was there!!


----------



## Phantom

O...M...G...


----------



## Tanara

_Way to go Amber endanger your child since your a moron.. She should not be a mom_


----------



## Sentiment

Dude gave me the creeps, and I could tell she got them too, seems like she wanted him so bad she ignored her intuitions.


----------



## amygwen

Seriously like that guy was such a friggin weirdo! He hadn't even met Leah and he was like "I love her" um, yeah weirdo you're really over the top. If I went on a date with a guy who was like that, I would've left. Gary is way better then him, I don't know their relationship obviously they're both extremely unhappy and they are just settling, but from what I know about Gary and from what I know about this creepy jail guy, I like Gary much better. She's a psycho. 

Oh and Kyle sucks. I hope Ryan and Maci get back together haha! :flower:


----------



## SilasLove

This is definitely why, as a parent, you have to do your research! Granted she was not bringing the guy around Leah as of yet, but honestly? When he said he was in jail - why did she not ask why? That is horrible. :nope:

People!


----------



## SilasLove

Ok, so I found this ... just thought I would share. 

https://www.usmagazine.com/momsbabies/news/teen-moms-amber-isnt-dating-sex-offender-2010810


----------



## amygwen

Wowww I hate her ! lol :flower:


----------



## Burchy314

So if he is not the Chris who is a sex offender...what did he do?


----------



## SilasLove

Well Amber vaguely mentioned drugs in the article, so perhaps it has something to do with that?


----------



## CSweets

Completely random but just thought I would mention...

I wonder if they will ever have a "Teen Mom: 10 years later" or a "The Teens of Teen Mom"

That would be cool :)


----------



## cbmommy

So I just got nauseous when I read that scummy walmart guy was a sex offender.


----------



## tasha41

Okay it's not sex offender but frick why would you want to get involved with a criminal when you have a very young child and ex who is talking about CPS:dohh:


----------



## dizzy65

ugh amber is such a cow


----------



## ablacketer

how funny, she got skinny but she is still a cow. Im sorry that is mean, but gosh it made me laugh....


----------



## tasha41

Have you guys seen the previews???? I want it to be Tuesday!!

I just want to know how Amber thinks Gary has NOT been a parent since day 1?? because she's always saying she's been there her whole life and since day 1 blahblah... congrats for doing what you're supposed to do then?? :wacko:


----------



## aafscsweetie

wait, how is it NOT that guy??? i mean he looks JUST like him... in my opinion, it IS the same guy and she's just trying to not look like an idiot who met a guy at walmart and listened to him talk about how he loved that he had a daughter and was in jail (FOR BEING A SEX OFFENDER).


----------



## tasha41

Could be MTV covering it up too for some reason.. who knows. He's creepy sex offender or not.. he'd be cut if that were me, telling me I'm perfect and he loves my daughter etc on our first date :wacko: I do like that Amber told him she wasn't looking for a new dad or w/e it was she said though.


----------



## ShelbyLee

sorry to change the subject ..i havent seen the previews yet

but i saw a tabloid on a magazine that said macie and ryan are back together? 

think its true?


----------



## tasha41

I kind of want it to be :shy:

They make a cute couple.. I think you can tell they still have feelings for each other.. but he is just really immature and needs to do a bit of growing up before it will ever work out.


----------



## Burchy314

I think it could be. They have feelings for eachother and they have a son together, they might be trying to make it work. Hopefully they take it slow this time.


----------



## tasha41

Hopefully he will appreciate her more and make more effort as a dad, now that he has been away from her/him for a bit.


----------



## newmommy20

I deff need to start watching that show!! It's sounds good..if only I had cable lol


----------



## ablacketer

you ladies catch the special episode of never before seen footage of season two yesterday? it was very interesting!


----------



## aafscsweetie

I think that preview where ryan says "do you think we should be together" is just mtv taking a smartass comment and putting it in the previews to get people talking, lol. i think she's still with kyle. on maci's official formspring (she just took it down a few weeks ago but used to answer peoples questions) she said that her and kyle are still together. so i don't know... it's possible she was only saying that to not give away what really happens but i don't know! either way i'm excited for tonight :) :)


----------



## SilasLove

I really hate that I have to wait until tomorrow to see the new episode. Suppose I will survive, lol. I don't really think that Maci and Ryan would get back together, just because of how she has talked about him in previous episodes. Plus the fact that he still doesn't have a job and everything else. What would she be getting herself in to? I think her and Kyle are still together though. Can't be sure .. suppose we will find out!


----------



## SilasLove

ablacketer said:


> you ladies catch the special episode of never before seen footage of season two yesterday? it was very interesting!

No, but I will have to go see if it is on the website or not!


----------



## rcbrown08

ablacketer said:


> you ladies catch the special episode of never before seen footage of season two yesterday? it was very interesting!

I just watched some of it. I really do not like the way Farrah treats/talks to her parents. She is the most disrespectful little wench! I had finally started to soften up on her but after seeing that footage I'm back on the "I loathe Farrah" bandwagon. What a b!tch!  :growlmad:


----------



## Phantom

OMG how did Catelyn and Tyler not ball their eyes out when they held Carly? I was crying. :cry:


----------



## aafscsweetie

LOL i was crying too!!! tyler was soo cute with carly, i was seriously bawling. agh, hormones, lol. also... amber is NUTS. i can't believe she let that guy move in so soon and be around her baby. something about that does NOT seem right to me. and then for that guy to take the phone and try to talk to gary- gary was right, he has NOTHING to do with that situation!!

and i really think gary was right to be angry about the guy dressing her and changing her diapers. he should be angry that that guy is even around his daughter to begin with!! amber hardly knows him, the guy has been in jail before, you NEVER KNOW what he is capable of!! (especially if he is that guy who is a convicted child molester... omgggg)


----------



## Sentiment

I baww'd too with the face scrunching, she's so adorable, a spitting image of her mother.

It makes me cringe every time chris is around that baby

and I do agree with Gary with him changing her diaper, child molester or not, no strange guy should be doing things like that.


----------



## aafscsweetie

yeah, that chris guy has given me the creeps even before i read the sex offender stuff. like when he was on his FIRST date with amber and was telling her that the day he met her was the best day of his life, and talking about how he loves leah already before he even ever met her!-- ummmm how was that NOT a red flag for amber? i seriously can't believe she moved that guy in. it makes me sick.


----------



## x__amour

Last episode :cry:
I really hope that it comes back for a 3rd season, it'll be cute seeing the babies older and speaking more!

*Catelynn;* I don't understand how they weren't crying when they saw Carly! I was like tearing up the entire time! Carly was so cute. I'm glad Catelynn's mom April has calmed the crap down and was nice though. The face scrunchie thing with Catelynn and Carly was _sooo_ cute. I really hope Tyler and Catelynn graduate and succeed. 

*Farrah;* Oh man, Farrah needs to calm down. Her mom is her land lord and she has to respect that. She has every right to charge Farrah a fee for moving in. I wanted to slap Farrah when she was complaining about the walls not being painted. I was like, "Oh shut up." I wonder if that relationship works out. I hope Farrah grows up and comes back a better parent.

*Amber;* Dumb. $5 she gets pregnant with Chris. Though Gary was being silly saying Amber was neglecting her because she had scratches from the park. They both need to calm down and work things out for their daughter. I thought it was hilarious how the first time her daughter talks she tells her Mom to shut up. Hopefully Amber'll come back a better person.

*Maci;* It would be interesting if Maci and Ryan get back together but they should definitely only do it if they will be happy *together*. There's no point of being together if they're unhappy. Maci is such a strong person and giving. I know how hard it must be to give Ryan an extra day but she really just wants to be a good mom. I really hope things work out for her.

Well, it was a great season and hoping to see these girls again hopefully in Season 3!


----------



## cbmommy

I was pretty disturbed that Amber was letting her new boyfriend just change her daughter and take care of her when he just met her. That wouldn't confuse your daughter or anything by bringing another man into the house all of a sudden!! She's an idiot. Seriously. I loved how she just laid on the bed while he cleaned up the house. I think Gary is 100% right in being mad that Amber would let this strange guy change his daughter's diapers. That just skeeves me out. 

I cried too when Tyler and Catelynn saw Carly. That scene at the picnic table with Carly and Catelynn scrunching their faces up was freaking adorable. And then when Teresa started crying when she was showing Carly that recordable book they got her. Oh geez! I cried like a baby!! 

Farrah should really shut her mouth. She has a beautiful place to live for super cheap. She needs to stop being so ungrateful. Farrah asked to be treated like all the other tennants so that's exactly what her Mom is doing. 

I don't want Maci and Ryan to get back together. Ryan is such a bum. He doesn't work and spunges off his parents. That relationship would not be good for Maci. I hope her and Kyle really did get back together. It annoys me that he just kind of gave up on their relationship as soon as he got the slightest bit overwhelmed. 

I can't wait to see the reunion next week!!


----------



## amygwen

I cried last night after Teen Mom was over! I am so sad.. I really hope it comes back for a season 3, I'm sure it will..

*Catelynn* OMG, Carly looked EXACTLY like her! I couldn't get over it. I was crying my eyes out the entire time. I can't even imagine how her and Tyler felt. I'm glad her mom was no where to be seen on this episode!

*Farrah* She's so ANNOYING. I swear that guy she went out with is SO gay!!!! I would bet my life on it. Either way, I think she made a bad decision when it came to moving into her mom's rental house - it'll only make things worse I'm sure. I think the tearful "I'm so glad you're my mom" at the end was sooooo fake. Give me a break!

*Amber* Her and Gary are TOTALLY going to get back together. I know it. Chris is a rebound and he's using her. He's using her to have somewhere to live and to borrow her car. I don't feel sorry for her at all. And when Gary left her house and shoved the door in her face and she hit against the wall, I was hoping he'd come back to punch her in the face! I can't stand her!! AHH

*Maci* I'm not sure if Ryan and her will get back together, but I think it's a possibility now that they're both single and have had some time away from each other, but I don't know - you never know! I think she's being really brave still living in Nashville though away from her parents! I think I'd be too nervous to do that!

:flower:


----------



## SilasLove

Ah, ohmygawsh! I cannot wait to watch it! Seems like a lot of stuff is going on so far. & I cannot _believe_ some of the stuff I am hearing. Tsk. tsk.


----------



## aafscsweetie

In "real time", Amber and Gary are back together (she dumped Chris), and Maci and Kyle are together. It says so in interviews with them right on MTV's website.

I couldn't believe Farrah's bitching either. I thought she was getting better and learned how to not talk with that dumbass condescending sarcastic attitude all the time, but I guess not. SHE is the one who wanted her mom to treat her like a normal tenant, so that's what Debra is doing! She never would have charged Farrah extra rent for moving in early if Farrah hadn't come to her with that contract insisting that she be treated like an average tenant.


----------



## tasha41

I can't believe how rude Farrah was being to her (dad? stepdad?) when he was trying to help her out!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I have cried this whole episode lol


----------



## amygwen

I did too!! ^^^ :'(


----------



## tasha41

How cute is Carly.. amazing the kind of similarities and IDK 'bond' they have isn't it?? 

I don't know anyone who has put their baby for adoption, so while I can understand how she is feeling-- not that I can relate really.. I guess I never thought about what happens to the mom/dad AFTER the adoption


----------



## BlackBerry25

So sad :cry:

Amber...is...:grr: A BIG EFFING IDIOT! I hate her tan. I hate her face. I hate that she has a kid. Why would she let a CRIMINAL move into her house and touch her kids crotch and change her? I was def. team Gary!


----------



## tasha41

I hate her tan too, and she is trying to be a hairdresser but still has a weird (as in bad) hair colour with bad roots?? I wouldn't let her do mine!


----------



## 1plus1equals3

Does ANYONE know when the Reunion show with Dr.Drew is going to air?!? i must have missed if they said a date, and i cant find it anywhere!


----------



## x__amour

1plus1equals3 said:


> Does ANYONE know when the Reunion show with Dr.Drew is going to air?!? i must have missed if they said a date, and i cant find it anywhere!

Next Tuesday! (The 19th!) :thumbup:


----------



## cbmommy

I read in Us magazine that Farrah is not pregnant and that Maci and Kyle are back together. Amber wouldn't say if she was back together with Gary. But she mentioned they were in couples therapy. So to me that sounds like they are back together. And Catelynn got her braces off! She looks really pretty.


----------



## impatient1

Amber drives me insane! She is way too immature and has a lot of growing up to do.

Caitlyn & Carly OMG too cute!


----------



## cbmommy

Amber is in therapy now. Thank god. She needs it!!


----------



## 1plus1equals3

x__amour said:


> 1plus1equals3 said:
> 
> 
> Does ANYONE know when the Reunion show with Dr.Drew is going to air?!? i must have missed if they said a date, and i cant find it anywhere!
> 
> Next Tuesday! (The 19th!) :thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh thank god! lol.
I was about to have a panic attack! lol


----------



## brunette&bubs

So is someone gonna make a 16 & pregnant thread so we can all talk about those episodes after the teen mom reunion is over???


----------



## x__amour

Haha, I'm sure someone will. :p

I just read that Farrah got breast implants but how? She's like dead broke. That would be dumb though if she did.


----------



## brunette&bubs

UM EW.
Where did you read that?


----------



## cbmommy

You'd think if she came into a lot of money somehow from modeling or interviews that she'd use the money for something more useful to help her daughter or something. I just read interviews in Us magazine from when they were filming the reunion in the beginning of September and there were definitely no implants. Hopefully this isn't true.


----------



## x__amour

Apparently it was in US Weekly?
https://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/2010/10/farrah-abraham-teen-mom-boob-job-action/

I hope it's not true. Implants are expensive and she doesn't need them. She can put that money towards Sophia or her "outrageous debt".


----------



## ShelbyLee

First i want to say that Farrah is an idiot.. and I did start to like her a little more when I found out that Sophias dad died.. 
It is really sad but Im pretty sure that he and her broke up before she found out she was pregnant. and she keeps talking about how she cant see her self with anyone else and that she was going to spend the rest of her life with him.. HE DIDNT EVEN KNOW SHE WAS PREGNANT!
This sounds horrible but I Love when she cries! She makes the funniest face and It usually just happens out of no where with no warning. haha. 

and on to Gary and Amber
I wanted to know if Chris was really a sex offender so i looked it up in the Indiana registered sex offenders list and its deffinatly him.. picture and all! and its against children!
heres the link: https://www.icrimewatch.net/offenderdetails.php?OfndrID=1275106&AgencyID=54663

But the weird thing is, is that he was in jail from march 2005 to 2006.. so why did they make it seem like hes just getting out?
and if he was on work reliease then why the hell doesnt he have a job now?
It is illegal for him to live with a child.. let a lone DRESS ONE! 
it was disgusting. 

I dont like Gary or Amber but I do think that it was right for Gary to try to take Leah. He is a better parent i think. They both need jobs and Amber needs to get off her lazy ass and take care of her daughter and her appartment.. 
80% of the show she is in her damn bed. 


Maci and Ryan are such a cute couple. and the whole reason why she broke up with him in the first place was because he wasnt a good father and didnt want to spend any time with Bentley. And now that, that has changed i think that it will be good..
(I just like too look at him. =] ) haha


----------



## Tilliepink

ShelbyLee said:


> First i want to say that Farrah is an idiot.. and I did start to like her a little more when I found out that Sophias dad died..
> It is really sad but Im pretty sure that he and her broke up before she found out she was pregnant. and she keeps talking about how she cant see her self with anyone else and that she was going to spend the rest of her life with him.. HE DIDNT EVEN KNOW SHE WAS PREGNANT!
> This sounds horrible but I Love when she cries! She makes the funniest face and It usually just happens out of no where with no warning. haha.
> 
> and on to Gary and Amber
> I wanted to know if Chris was really a sex offender so i looked it up in the Indiana registered sex offenders list and its deffinatly him.. picture and all! and its against children!
> heres the link: https://www.icrimewatch.net/offenderdetails.php?OfndrID=1275106&AgencyID=54663
> 
> But the weird thing is, is that he was in jail from march 2005 to 2006.. so why did they make it seem like hes just getting out?
> and if he was on work reliease then why the hell doesnt he have a job now?
> It is illegal for him to live with a child.. let a lone DRESS ONE!
> it was disgusting.
> 
> I dont like Gary or Amber but I do think that it was right for Gary to try to take Leah. He is a better parent i think. They both need jobs and Amber needs to get off her lazy ass and take care of her daughter and her appartment..
> 80% of the show she is in her damn bed.
> 
> 
> Maci and Ryan are such a cute couple. and the whole reason why she broke up with him in the first place was because he wasnt a good father and didnt want to spend any time with Bentley. And now that, that has changed i think that it will be good..
> (I just like too look at him. =] ) haha


Most definetly him! Sick!! Unreal that she would be THAT stupid! ugh!!


----------



## cbmommy

That's what happens when you pick up guys at Walmart!


----------



## SilasLove

I really don't think it is the same Chris - the nose is different. But that is just my opinion. Can anyone get a picture of him from the show so we can see side by side? Because I think they look different.


----------



## AriannasMama

Its not the same Chris, I read it on MTV, but regardless he was in jail for something and now she is letting him around her child. I feel bad for her in a way, she seems so overwhelmed with everything and she can't cope right, she has to be mentally ill....

I am sorta hoping Maci and Ryan get back together because he has seemed to mature a lot, and I can tell they still have feelings for each other, even if they are buried deep down.

Farrah has also seemed to mature a lot in this season, but she is still a whiny spoiled brat. I would be so thankful if my mom rented me a whole house for $500 a month, I wouldn't be complaining about a little bit of paint.

& Catelynn and Tyler, I feel bad for the both of them, they both had to grow up way too fast. They were so cute with Carly though.


----------



## purple_kiwi

did any one see this yet? https://www.lifeandstylemag.com/2010/10/1043-large-cover.html ambers so dumb :/


----------



## x__amour

Way to be Amber.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

^^ thats messed up? who leaves a toddler alone? :S


----------



## tasha41

What a loser!

I can't even leave Elyse upstairs to go down and start laundry in our basement, she'd be into a "no touch" or spilling something.. and of course the risk she'd hurt herself!!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

I leave quin in his crib when he is sleeping to run the garbage down the stairs and I'm always scared he will wake up lol and it only takes me like 1 minute to get down the stairs to where my garbage bin is .


----------



## SilasLove

Me too, QuintinsMommy. I have to, as being overly pregnant I can't carry Joseph, trash, and walk down 15 stairs to the dumpster! But I hate it each and every time - I am always afraid I will start seeing flames coming from the durn apartment building or something, lol. I am completely paranoid. But he is always left in his crib, and safe, atleast from things I CAN control.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

SilasLove said:


> Me too, QuintinsMommy. I have to, as being overly pregnant I can't carry Joseph, trash, and walk down 15 stairs to the dumpster! But I hate it each and every time - I am always afraid I will start seeing flames coming from the durn apartment building or something, lol. I am completely paranoid. But he is always left in his crib, and safe, atleast from things I CAN control.

haha i know I always run back just in case :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Its funny how your heart sits in your throat for something as simple as taking out the trash! Haha.


----------



## tasha41

My friend is going as "white trash" for Halloween.. and she's putting a "Hello my name is.. AMBER" sticker on her shirt :lol:


----------



## ablacketer

hahahaha, oh! that is terrible! hahahaah


----------



## peanut56

I finally watched last week's episode today (had my baby, been too busy!) I don't have much to say about it except I cried non stop watching Catelynn and Tyler visit Carly. After having my baby, I have a whole new appreciation for what they did and how hard it must have been.
Amber's boyfriend is creepy. Like, CREEPY. I can't stand her. I've said it before, I'll say it again - she's psycho. Apparently she's in therapy - good. She needs it. Who the hell lets their boyfriend of a few weeks change their child and such?? I can't even imagine. I do not blame Gary at all for being angry about that. I cannot stand how she thinks she's this super parent and always accuses Gary of being a bad parent. She's not only psycho, she's delusional.
I think it's interesting that Farrah wants to be treated like an adult, and treated like a tenant, but yet she freaks out when her mom wants to charge her for moving in early. Well, that's what she would do with any other tenant. You can't pick and choose the rules you want applied to you, and which ones shouldn't apply to you because you're family.


----------



## charmedlassie

I find amber's new bf creepy too...he is waaaay too full on, it's like slooow down.


----------



## cbmommy

tasha41 said:


> My friend is going as "white trash" for Halloween.. and she's putting a "Hello my name is.. AMBER" sticker on her shirt :lol:

:laugh2:

Hysterical!!


----------



## purple_kiwi

amber annoyed me to no end with her crying and turning everything around to make it look like gary is the bad guy. shes crazy. she needs help or something like how do you just get into peoples face like that. and omg her house was horrible and gross cups of stuff every where and you never see her playing with leah just complaining.


----------



## Burchy314

Season 2 reunion:

Farrah: I feel so bad for her about Derrik. Her mom doesn't understand that just because they were broken up doesn't mean she didn't still loose him. She needs to also realize how it will affect Sophia. I think they have grown though and I am glad Farrah has contact with Derrik's sister.

Maci: YEAH her and Kyle are back together! I hope it stays that way, she needs a good stable relationship and so does Bently. I love how much she has grown up and realized all of what she could have done, but is still proud of what she has done. She is an AMAZING mom! I like her and Ryan's relationship, they seem to be on good terms.

Caytlynn: Her and her mom truly have grown a lot, but I think there is a lot more growing that needs to be done, but it wont be easy. Her mom really does need some good stable friends. I think that will help a lot. Caytlynn looks AMAZING! I love her hair and NO MORE BRACES! I love her and Tyler's relationship. They are great role models I think. I can see them being together for the rest of their lives. Happy and having kids in the future. I am glad they both have plans and goals and are going to do what they want. I hope everything goes great for them in the future. And OMG when they showed Carly take her first steps I cried! I am so happy they were there for that! So cute! I love it!

Amber: OMG she is trying to make everyone feel bad for her I think. I feel as though she knows how bad she is but doesn't really want to fix it. She also seems to cry so she doesn't have to answer the question. She also repeats herself a lot. I feel so bad for Leah! I don't get why they are doing couples counceling when they aren't together and she is dating other people, but I am so glad she is done with Chris! He was creepy! But like they act like they are dating and they tell eachother they love eachother, and they are working on their relationship...so she shouldn't be dating other guys. It is confusing.

And YES he said there will be another season!!!!!!!! I can't wait!!!!!! And next Tuesday is the new season of 16 and pregnant!!!!!!!!


----------



## tasha41

I didn't watch the reunion because I hate Dr. Drew lol

I wonder what happened to the girls on the last 16 and pregnant?? I don't want them to do a "Teen Mom" series for them though.. I like the 4 moms they have on now.


----------



## we can't wait

tasha41 said:


> I wonder what happened to the girls on the last 16 and pregnant?? I don't want them to do a "Teen Mom" series for them though.. I like the 4 moms they have on now.

Me too! I don't want them to do another spin off of them... but I kind of wish they would do an update special on some of them.


----------



## cbmommy

Here's an article I just found.. Thought you might be interested. 

Teen Mom&#8217; Births More Backlash, As Hometown Disowns Amber
by Adam Buckman 
Oct 19th, 2010 | 11:15 AM | Comments 205 
The Indiana hometown of an out-of-control MTV &#8216;Teen Mom&#8217; wants her to clean up her act &#8211; or take a hike.

At least one local store in Anderson, Ind. (pop. 56,000) has banned film crews from the MTV docu-soap, while the local newspaper blasted the cable channel and cast member Amber Portwood (who&#8217;s no longer technically a teen at age 20).

The Herald Bulletin even urged its readers in a fiery editorial earlier to confront Amber when they see her to admonish her for her behavior, which the paper feels is damaging the reputation of Anderson.

&#8220;&#8217;Teen Mom&#8217; is not the national image Anderson wants,&#8221; the newspaper thundered. &#8220;The next time you see our teen mom in the store, point out that she is hurting this city.&#8221; Alluding to some of Amber&#8217;s on-screen antics, the piece said, &#8220;We don&#8217;t push our loved ones down stairs. We don&#8217;t take pride that our teenage girls are 16 and pregnant. We don&#8217;t all drop out of high school.&#8221;

The violence described in the editorial refers to &#8216;Teen Mom&#8217; episode in which Amber, who was first introduced to MTV audiences on &#8216;16 and Pregnant,&#8217; appeared to have struck her baby daughter&#8217;s father, Gary Shirley, kicking him in the back as he fled down a flight of stairs. The Bulletin says that Anderson police are investigating the incident as an assault.

Meanwhile, the owner of an Anderson candy store that has hosted scenes for &#8216;Teen Mom&#8217; is so disgusted with Amber and the show that he has banned her from his shop, says Life & Style Magazine. The glossy currently features Amber and baby Leah on its cover with the headline, &#8220;Out-of-Control Monster!&#8221;

&#8220;My stomach actually rolled while watching &#8216;Teen Mom,&#8217;&#8221; said the Anderson candy man, Randy Good. &#8220;Amber was filmed in the store, but now she&#8217;s gone &#8211; for good. I thought it was just awful. And because she&#8217;s local, it somehow made it worse.&#8221;

The Bulletin really let MTV have it too. &#8220;MTV&#8217;s line of defense in airing [the violent incident] is self-serving and disgusting,&#8221; wrote the newspaper&#8217;s editorialist, who then quoted a statement from an MTV spokeswoman: &#8220;Our role in &#8216;Teen Mom&#8217; is to document how incredibly challenging and difficult being a teen parent is. In this particular instance, we monitored the situation to make sure no one was in imminent danger and that the child was not there.&#8221;

&#8220;We imagine &#8216;monitoring&#8217; involved a camera crew smiling and rejoicing that they caught the fight on tape,&#8221; the indignant editorial sniped.

Suddenly, the teen moms of MTV are everywhere, including on the covers of celebrity weeklies. But should these teen moms really be celebrated in this way? Do the magazine covers and the show itself send the wrong message, that somehow it&#8217;s OK &#8211; even aspirational or rewarding &#8211; to become pregnant at such a young age? What do you think?


----------



## tasha41

Just rolling my eyes at that article. Good for them telling Amber her behaviour isn't okay.. but:



> Suddenly, the teen moms of MTV are everywhere, including on the covers of celebrity weeklies. But should these teen moms really be celebrated in this way? Do the magazine covers and the show itself send the wrong message, that somehow it&#8217;s OK &#8211; even aspirational or rewarding &#8211; to become pregnant at such a young age? What do you think?

Ummm tabloids are full of who's in rehab and who's getting divorced... should we be aspiring for any of those things? No, I don't think so personally. 

For decades there's been such a strong negative attitude around pregnant teenagers. TBH because I am a mother, and I was a "teen mom" I can say that MTV is not accurately depicting what it's like... they show so much bad and not very much good? It's all about the moms, not about the babies on the show really- and is my life like that? Not really at all. So I see it as entertainment.


----------



## cbmommy

Sure teen pregnancy is not all roses. But the situations that these girls are in make the show more interesting. That's why they are filmed I'm sure.


----------



## Burchy314

we can't wait said:


> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder what happened to the girls on the last 16 and pregnant?? I don't want them to do a "Teen Mom" series for them though.. I like the 4 moms they have on now.
> 
> Me too! I don't want them to do another spin off of them... but I kind of wish they would do an update special on some of them.Click to expand...

I agree! I want to know what happend to some of them! I really want to know what happend to Leah (the one with twins with her rebound boyfriend)


----------



## tasha41

Rebecca331 said:


> Sure teen pregnancy is not all roses. But the situations that these girls are in make the show more interesting. That's why they are filmed I'm sure.

Exactly it's entertainment.. 


Now, do I think it's that great that they are raising their kids with cameras and tabloids etc.. not reallyyyyyy... I mean the kids don't know yet but honestly it will be really, really hard for them to live normally, they'll always be "Farrah from Teen Mom" etc. I just hope they don't get to the point Jon & Kate Gosselin got to, acting like divas and the paparazzi at their kids' parties and that.


----------



## cbmommy

Seriously... I hope not either!! I think Catelynn and Tyler will be the only ones who stay grounded. I love them!!


----------



## rabbitswife10

hi ladies, hope you all dont mind me putting my 2cents in... i'm no longer a teen mom but i had my first daughter at 17.. so i'm a former teen mom i guess?? :haha: 
anywho i watch this show all the time and my stomach turns when i see Amber, Farrah annoys me but Amber makes me sick. I'm sure the show edits some bits and pieces but damn, who just lets there baby walk around alone all the time??? and she left her home alone???? my God!!! I hope Gary gets full custody of Leah and lets Amber get the help she so badly needs. I was not the perfect mother at 17, but my child was NEVER left home alone, always played with and when i hit her "father" she was never around :haha: ok totally kidding about the last part. but seriously what is this chics deal?? i would never let some guy i just picked up change my babys diaper. no flipping way.. and for the record i found my husband at walmart... :haha: he works there... so it is true you really can find everything at walmart, in Ambers case she found a super creepy guy with a record..... i found the man of my dreams :happydance:
thanks for letting me get all that off my chest ladies!!! :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

I'm so glad there's going to be a 3rd season! 
But for those of you who are wondering about Leah from the 2nd season of 16 and Pregnant I did a little snooping and found her website, I think? She has links to some of her pages and has proof pictures (where she takes a picture of her with a piece of paper with these websites URLs on them) so maybe you can see updates there? Here's the link, here! :flower:


----------



## cbmommy

Amber really has portrayed herself in a terrible light. I never see her doing anything with Leah except yelling at her and throwing her in her crib when she cries. To have no self control even when you know you're being filmed and this will be aired all over the country.... wow! She really does need help.


----------



## amygwen

Wait so there's def going to be a 3rd season!? YAY!

:flower:


----------



## x__amour

amygwen said:


> Wait so there's def going to be a 3rd season!? YAY!
> 
> :flower:

Yup! At the end of the reunion with Dr. Drew he said that the 3rd season was coming soon! :happydance:


----------



## cbmommy

Super excited!!!


----------



## brunette&bubs

I just saw on E! News that Amber is apparently pregnant again.

PLEASE GOD NO!
This is one woman who needed to have her tubes tied.... 3 YEARS AGO.

If she is pregnant she is SCREWED


----------



## brunette&bubs

I just saw on E! News that Amber is apparently pregnant again.

PLEASE GOD NO!
This is one woman who needed to have her tubes tied.... 3 YEARS AGO.

If she is pregnant she is SCREWED


----------



## AriannasMama

brunette&bubs said:


> I just saw on E! News that Amber is apparently pregnant again.
> 
> PLEASE GOD NO!
> This is one woman who needed to have her tubes tied.... 3 YEARS AGO.
> 
> If she is pregnant she is SCREWED

Ugh I hope not. If they don't like to use condoms she needs to get on some birth control!!


----------



## Sentiment

I hope it's not that chris guy's 

she's like 15 right? she seems so much older.


----------



## peanut56

Perez Hilton is saying she's pregnant again too...Gary's friend Jordan (I think that's the guy who tried to talk Gary into not babysitting Leah on Amber's birthday) is "confirming" it, but kind of implying that Gary might not be the father....I doubt he's a very reliable source!

https://perezhilton.com/2010-10-20-teen-mom-amber-portwood-pregnant-again#respond


----------



## Burchy314

OMG she better not be pregnant!!! and I doubt it is Chris' because on the reunion she said they ended it awhile ago. And if your talking about Amber when you asked her age...She is 20!


----------



## amygwen

I can believe she's pregnant. That's disgusting. She is seriously horrible. BLAH


:flower:


----------



## rabbitswife10

oh no Amber is not the "mommy" type at all and i hope shes really not pregnant.... my heart breaks for Leah and if there is another baby on the way I hope his/her father is like Gary and takes that one too...


----------



## cbmommy

I remember the last reunion where she said she might be pregnant. I think she is an attention seeker and a manipulator. I don't necessarily believe she actually is pregnant. I think she just says these things because she's INSANE!


----------



## aafscsweetie

I heard that Gary had confirmed it to one of the magazines... don't know which one though so it's probably just more gossip. But still, if she is pregnant again- yikes.


----------



## x__amour

I will laugh. God, she's so dumb.
It seems like she's constantly having a pregnancy scare. Remember the season 1 check up with Dr. Drew? "There's a chance I might be pregnant." And then the season premiere of Teen Mom, "I think I'm pregnant." And now again? She makes a huge deal out of it, don't you think she'd learn by now? Damn.

https://www.thinkfashion.com/blogs/...1/teen-mom-amber-portwood-pregnant-again.aspx
In this article it says she's trying to get back at Gary. Wow.


----------



## Burchy314

She is crazy!


----------



## SilasLove

Wow! Lol. I hope she isn't pregnant again, for everyone's sake. Especially Leahs. :wacko:


----------



## cbmommy

Has she heard of birth control pills? They are pretty effective.


----------



## CSweets

Here was an article posted on perezhilton.com where she is mentioned a lot for the different things she has done.


Different venue, same nasty attitude. 

Teen Mom star Amber Portwood is known of her temper, but on the show, it is mostly reserved for her on-again, off-again fiancee, Gary. However, an employee at Amber's local Walmart in Indiana has revealed that the reality star recently tried to start something in the store, over the most silly of reasons! 

The source recalls:

"One day I was putting stuff on the racks and Amber came by with [2-year-old daughter] Leah&#8230;Leah started knocking socks and underwear onto the ground and Amber just looked at me and said, &#8216;If you have anything to say about this, you can meet me in the parking lot.&#8217;&#8221; 

Whoa! Uncalled for! You know, babies can make mistakes like that and people are more than forgiving. No one is forgiving to an adult that acts like a baby.

Someone sure hasn't let motherhood mature her AT ALL!

Such a shame! What kind of role model are you for that gorgeous little one?!


----------



## cbmommy

I just laughed out loud because of how ridiculous she is.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

amber is disgusting, I would be sooo ashamed to act that way! when leah grows up shes gonna hate her mom.


----------



## cbmommy

And how about the way she talks? Well it's more like wining and yelling.


----------



## x__amour

Ha. She probably will. 
I thought it was funny on the season finale when she was crying and talking to Gary and she's like, "Gary, I'm a good mother!"

I was like, YOU ARE?!?!


----------



## cbmommy

:rofl:


----------



## ablacketer

if shes a good mother, Im the worlds first pregnant man.


----------



## Sentiment

I got a teen people's magazine today, and it says she is pregnant. 


:l


----------



## Phantom

Amber shouldn't even be on tv. She's a horrible role model and she shouldn't be getting ANY publicity, positive or negative. If she's pregnant again I will cry. Why is it idiots like her get pregnant so easily when they SHOULDN'T and good people don't?

Condoms aren't that complicated for christs sake. I don't believe in "mistakes".


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I didn't read this thread because I'm on season 1, episode 4 and I don't want to ruin it for myself. I just had to say that I *love* this show and 16 & Pregnant. I'll catch up so I can read along with you guys. I can't believe it took me this long to watch this!

That all said, I spend almost all of the episodes in tears. T^T


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Phantom said:


> Amber shouldn't even be on tv. She's a horrible role model and she shouldn't be getting ANY publicity, positive or negative. If she's pregnant again I will cry. Why is it idiots like her get pregnant so easily when they SHOULDN'T and good people don't?
> 
> *Condoms aren't that complicated for christs sake. I don't believe in "mistakes".*

so what if a condom breaks? :dohh:


----------



## AriannasMama

QuintinsMommy said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> Amber shouldn't even be on tv. She's a horrible role model and she shouldn't be getting ANY publicity, positive or negative. If she's pregnant again I will cry. Why is it idiots like her get pregnant so easily when they SHOULDN'T and good people don't?
> 
> *Condoms aren't that complicated for christs sake. I don't believe in "mistakes".*
> 
> so what if a condom breaks? :dohh:Click to expand...

or if the pill fails? my LO is the result of BC failing. she isn't a mistake though, just a surprise :)


----------



## Sentiment

There's also microscopic holes from hot weather. 

that's what got me.


----------



## we can't wait

Either way, I doubt that Amber is having protected sex if this is her 3rd pregnancy scare in, like, 2 years. The BC failing, condoms breaking, and condoms with holes thing could happen--- but three times? She must have the worst luck ever.


----------



## brunette&bubs

IMO, Amber would get pregnant again in order to keep being in the spotlight of teen mom and all the other tabloids.

I think she simply craves attention.


----------



## SilasLove

Just watched the finale. I know everyone is preoccupied with Amber-talk .. but did anyone get as emotional as me watching? Maybe it is just pregnancy hormones, but I got pretty emotional at times! :haha:


----------



## nicole_

are you guys more ahead with teen mom in america then we are here??


----------



## newmommy23

my daughter was conceived while on BC pills AND using a condom. she really wanted to get borned I guess. lmao


----------



## Phantom

QuintinsMommy said:


> Phantom said:
> 
> 
> Amber shouldn't even be on tv. She's a horrible role model and she shouldn't be getting ANY publicity, positive or negative. If she's pregnant again I will cry. Why is it idiots like her get pregnant so easily when they SHOULDN'T and good people don't?
> 
> *Condoms aren't that complicated for christs sake. I don't believe in "mistakes".*
> 
> so what if a condom breaks? :dohh:Click to expand...

3 times?! Come on now, I know no one wants to hear it but mistakes aren't that common. Yes, they happen, but they're not an excuse. Amber is not stupid, She could have prevented it if she wanted to.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

My contraception failed. Unexpected pregnancies do happen. But I agree 3 times can't be contraception x


----------



## Sentiment

newmommy23 said:


> my daughter was conceived while on BC pills AND using a condom. she really wanted to get borned I guess. lmao

all babies want to get borned.


----------



## newmommy23

Sentiment said:


> newmommy23 said:
> 
> 
> my daughter was conceived while on BC pills AND using a condom. she really wanted to get borned I guess. lmao
> 
> all babies want to get borned.Click to expand...

:haha:
cept not mine. she's never coming out.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

^^^

:dust: :dust: :dust: 

and I agree with mistakes happen! your talking on a board of lots "surprise" babies, if you have sex you could get pregnant, what are the chances it happens 3 times? thats odd but amder is odd but once or twice it CAN happen!!
Don't be so judge mental just because it hasn't happened to you:growlmad:


----------



## Phantom

I'm not beng judgemental, I'm being logical. We all know it can happen, but I don't know why you would stick up for Amber. She definitely has alterior motives.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

To be honest I think its fair to say contraception failing is very common BUT I don't buy the fact she has had three scares and been careful everytime. Because mine failed I have been so cautious, implant and condom more often than not. You learn from your mistakes and double up iynwim xx


----------



## AriannasMama

She admitted to not using condoms when she is worried she is pregnant, I just think she does it for attention though.


----------



## ablacketer

keep not using condoms and pregnancy isnt what amber is gonna be worrying about....


----------



## cbmommy

We all no bc can fail and so can condoms, etc. But I think she is just irresponsible and uses nothing. So in that case I will not feel sorry for her.


----------



## AriannasMama

16 and pregnant starts tomorrow - woohoo!


----------



## 1plus1equals3

Im soooo freakin excited! My induction date is the 9th, a tuesday... I said even if im pushing this baby out when it comes on, everyone better shut up so i dont miss it!! lol


----------



## brunette&bubs

Okay, if someone makes a 16 & pregnant thread let me know!


----------



## Burchy314

Someone made one today.


----------



## x__amour

brunette&bubs said:


> Okay, if someone makes a 16 & pregnant thread let me know!

Yep, I made one today!
https://www.babyandbump.com/teen-pregnancy/445772-mtvs-16-pregnant-thread.html


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Phantom said:


> I'm not beng judgemental, I'm being logical. We all know it can happen, but I don't know why you would stick up for Amber. She definitely has alterior motives.

I wasnt sticking up for amber. :dohh:


----------



## Lexi_jaine

i just spent the last 3 days watching all of season 2 online (doesn't air here in aus tl later next month)

and omg! bawled my eyes seeing catelynn & tyler with Carly


----------



## amygwen

https://foreign.peacefmonline.com/entertainment/201011/100612.php

Gary has supposedly gotten with another girl! Just thought I'd share :flower:


----------



## Tanara

_she looks like she would only be interested cause hes on Teen mom IMO_


----------



## amygwen

^^^ I definitely agreeeee!


----------



## SilasLove

Anyone else sick of hearing about Amber and Gary? I get it, but seriously! Lol.

Ah well. I am sure they will be back together by the next season.


----------



## ablacketer

*shrug* maybe he has a seriously huge you-know-what? Ive seen prettier girls with uglier guys.....


----------



## AriannasMama

ablacketer said:


> *shrug* maybe he has a seriously huge you-know-what? Ive seen prettier girls with uglier guys.....

LOL! Probably, who would want to date an overweight, lazy, jobless guy like Gary anyways. Nothing wrong with a chubby guy, but man is he lazy. Maybe its because of his willingness to do almost ANYTHING for his GF. He is WHIPPED by Amber, lol.


----------



## ablacketer

I think amber is lazier... he is her slave.... oh to be 20 and have a man by the cajones again lol.


----------



## peanut56

Perez Hilton is reporting that Amber and Gary have split "for good", confirmed by Amber's father. I hope that's true, they clearly shouldn't be together.
Don't they break up and get back together every other day though?? :wacko:


----------



## AriannasMama

ablacketer said:


> I think amber is lazier... he is her slave.... oh to be 20 and have a man by the cajones again lol.


she is VERY lazy, why did she have to quit her part time job at a tanning salon to do her GED (which she still hasnt done). Every tanning salon I have been to seems like it would be the easiest job ever, whenever I walk into the place the girls that work there are sitting at the desk on facebook anyways, lol. She could have studied for her test between customers.

& it drives me crazy when she just sits on the couch and tells Leah to stop doing whatever she shouldn't be doing, GET UP AND TELL HER TO STOP.


----------



## x__amour

So I read for Season 3 that it's still Maci, Catelynn, Amber, and Farrah and they're already in the process of filming that. And I've also read that there's a spin off for a few of the other girls from Season 2 that's like Teen Mom and I think Leah with the twins is on there. So that'll be interesting. I do hope they stay with the original girls from Teen Mom. I think they'd lose a lot of viewers and none of the other girls really just "stood out" in my opinion.


----------



## x__amour

Here's the trailer for "Teen Mom 2". But don't worry, they're not done with Maci, Amber, Catelynn and Farrah, they're coming back in April. The season actually looks really good. I don't like Jenelle but that sucks her mom is trying to take custody of her son. Poor Leah and her baby, made me cry! So glad her and Cory worked things out though! Anyways, here's the link to the trailer, at least it'll give me something to do on Tuesdays, hehe. 

https://www.mtv.com/videos/misc/606467/teen-mom-2-trailer.jhtml#id=1654282


----------

